# A-Z actors/actresses



## moviequeen1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Alan Alda
B


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Betty Davies*

*C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 8, 2020)

Charlize Theron

D


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Diana Dors*

*E*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Emma Thompson
F


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

Frankie Laine

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 8, 2020)

*Gary Merrill

H*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Helen Lederer *

*I*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2020)

Irene  Dunne

J


----------



## chic (Mar 9, 2020)

John Payne

K


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Keifer Sutherland *

*L*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 9, 2020)

Laura Dern
M


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2020)

Michael Douglas

N


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Nigel Havers*

*O*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Olivia De Havilland
P


----------



## chic (Mar 10, 2020)

Paula Prentiss

Q/R


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*Robert Redford*

*S*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Sally Field
T


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Tom Hanks
U


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2020)

*Una Stubbs*

*V*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 11, 2020)

Vera  Miles

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 11, 2020)

Willem Dafoe

XYZ


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2020)

Zohra Lampert

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2020)

Anne Bancroft


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2020)

Bette Davis

C


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 11, 2020)

Carol Burnett

D


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 11, 2020)

David Carradine
E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2020)

*Edward Norton

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2020)

*Fran Dresher
*
*G*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*Graham Norton*

*H*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 12, 2020)

Howard Keel

I


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Inge Stevens
J


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 12, 2020)

Jude Law

K


----------



## RubyK (Mar 12, 2020)

Carol Channing

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

Dick Van Dyke

E


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 12, 2020)

*Eddie Murphy

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

Frank Sinatra

G


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

*Gayle Hunnicutt *

*H*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hugh Grant
I


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Isabella Rosselini
J


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2020)

Jack Black

K


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2020)

Katie Holmes

L


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2020)

*Lesley Ash*

*M*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Madeline Kahn
N


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 13, 2020)

Nick Nolte 

O


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2020)

Oliver Reed

P


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Peter O'Toole
Q


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 14, 2020)

Queen Latifah

R


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2020)

Rob Reiner

S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 14, 2020)

Steve  McQueen

T


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Timothy Hutton
U


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2020)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 15, 2020)

Val Kilmer

W


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Walter Matthau
X/Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*X
Yul Brynner

Z/A*


----------



## chic (Mar 16, 2020)

Zero Mostel

A


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Angela Cartwright
B


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2020)

Barbara Rush

C


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Charles Nelson Reilly
D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 17, 2020)

David Spader

E


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 17, 2020)

Eva  Longoria

F


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2020)

Forest Tucker

G


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 17, 2020)

George Clooney
H


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Helen Hunt
I


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2020)

Imelda Staunton

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2020)

Jane Fonda

K


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

Katharine Hepburn

L


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Laurie Metcalfe
M


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

*Mickey Rooney

N*


----------



## chic (Mar 19, 2020)

Nick Nolte

O


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Owen Wilson
P


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2020)

Peter Fonda


Q


----------



## chic (Mar 19, 2020)

Quinn Cummings

R


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 19, 2020)

Robert Stack
S


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 19, 2020)

Stella  Stevens

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2020)

*Thelma Ritter

U*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*Ursula Andress

V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2020)

Veronica Lake

W


----------



## chic (Mar 20, 2020)

Winona Ryder

XYZA


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Ted Levine
U


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2020)

A ..

Alan Alda

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

Barbara Eden

C


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 20, 2020)

Cheryl  Ladd

D


----------



## tinytn (Mar 20, 2020)

*Diane Keaton

E*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

*Ed Norton*

*F*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*Farley Granger

G*


----------



## Repondering (Mar 20, 2020)

*George Sanders

H*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Helen Mirren
I


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 21, 2020)

Irenne Dunne

J


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*Jack Jones

K*


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2020)

Katherine Hepburn

L


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Laura Dern
M


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 22, 2020)

Marissa Tomei

N


----------



## chic (Mar 23, 2020)

Ned Beatty

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2020)

*Olivia Hussey

P*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Patrick Demsey
Q


----------



## Repondering (Mar 23, 2020)

Qi Shu

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2020)

*Robert Redford

S*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

*Sandra Bullock

T*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Tracey Ullman
U


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 24, 2020)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2020)

Van  Johnson

W


----------



## tinytn (Mar 24, 2020)

*Wayne Newton

X//Z*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Zasu Pitts
A


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

Alan Arkin

B


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2020)

Boris Karloff

C


----------



## Repondering (Mar 24, 2020)

*Caroll Baker

D *


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 24, 2020)

Dustin Hoffman

E


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 24, 2020)

*Elvis Presley

F*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Fred McMurray
G


----------



## chic (Mar 25, 2020)

Greta Garbo

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2020)

*Hal Holbrook

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 25, 2020)

*Ingrid  Bergman

J*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 25, 2020)

*Judy Garland

K*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 25, 2020)

*Kate Bosworth

L*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Laurence Fishburne
M


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 25, 2020)

Mandy Patinkin

N


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 25, 2020)

*Nick Nolte

O*


----------



## Repondering (Mar 25, 2020)

*Omar Sharif

P*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 25, 2020)

*Patty Page

Q*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Quinn Cummings
R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*Robert Redford

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2020)

*Sal Mineo

T*


----------



## chic (Mar 28, 2020)

Thomas Tryon

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 28, 2020)

Una Stubbs

V


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Vera Miles
W


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 29, 2020)

William   Holden

X/Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 30, 2020)

Yooth Joyce

Z


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Zero Mostel
A


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2020)

Ann Blythe

B


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

Betty Grable

C


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Carol Channing
D


----------



## chic (Apr 1, 2020)

Dom DeLuise

E


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Elizabeth Montgomery
F


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 3, 2020)

Fiona Fullerton

G


----------



## chic (Apr 3, 2020)

Gloria Grahame

H


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2020)

Helen  Hunt

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 4, 2020)

Ian McKellan

J


----------



## chic (Apr 4, 2020)

Jane Greer

K


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Ken Berry
L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2020)

*Leslie Caron

M*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)

Marlon Brando

N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

Natasha Richardson

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2020)

*Oliver Reed

P*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 4, 2020)

*Patricia Arquette

Q*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)

Anthony Quinn

R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2020)

*Richard Chamberlain

S*


----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2020)

Sarah Miles

T


----------



## RubyK (Apr 6, 2020)

Tom Hanks

U/V


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ursela Andress
V


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 7, 2020)

Veronica Lake

W


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)

Walter  Matthau

X/Y


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Yves Montand
Z/A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 10, 2020)

ZaZa Gabor

A


----------



## chic (Apr 11, 2020)

Andy Griffith

B


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Bonnie Hunt
C


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 11, 2020)

Charlie Drake

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 11, 2020)

Dick Van Dyke

E


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2020)

Elinor Donahue

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 12, 2020)

Fenella Fielding

G


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2020)

Graham Greene

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2020)

*Hilary Swank

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 13, 2020)

Imelda Staunton

J


----------



## chic (Apr 13, 2020)

John Payne

K


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Kirk Douglas
L


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2020)

*Lil Ullmann

M*


----------



## chic (Apr 14, 2020)

Margaret O'Brien

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 14, 2020)

Norman Wisdom

O


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 14, 2020)

Olivia  Newton-John

P


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Peter O'Toole
Q


----------



## chic (Apr 15, 2020)

skipping Q thanks

Richard Anderson

S


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Sandra Bullock
T


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 15, 2020)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2020)

*Ursula Andress

V*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 17, 2020)

Veronica Lake

W


----------



## Lashann (Apr 17, 2020)

William Shatner

X or Y


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 17, 2020)

Yul Brynner

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2020)

*Zasu Pitts

A*


----------



## Lashann (Apr 18, 2020)

*Annette Bening

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 19, 2020)

Brenda Blethyn

C


----------



## Lashann (Apr 19, 2020)

*Christian Bale

D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 21, 2020)

Diana Rigg

E


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2020)

Esther Williams

F


----------



## Lashann (Apr 22, 2020)

*Fred Astaire

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 22, 2020)

Ginger Rogers

H


----------



## chic (Apr 22, 2020)

Hal Holbrook

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)

*Inger Stevens

J*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 24, 2020)

Jean Harlow

K


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2020)

Kathleen Turner

L


----------



## chic (Apr 25, 2020)

Lucille Ball

M


----------



## Lashann (Apr 25, 2020)

*Mel Gibson

N*


----------



## Wren (Apr 26, 2020)

Nicholas Cage

O


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2020)

*Olivia de Havilland

P*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2020)

Paul  Newman

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2020)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Lashann (Apr 26, 2020)

*Richard Chamberlain

S*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 26, 2020)

*Sophia Loren

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## Mary1949 (May 1, 2020)

Ursula Andress

V


----------



## Lashann (May 1, 2020)

*Vanessa Williams

W*


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)

*William Holden

X/Y*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2020)

*Yul Brynner

Z*


----------



## Lashann (May 9, 2020)

*Zahn McClarnon

A*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 9, 2020)

Ali McGraw

B


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2020)

*Barbra Streisand

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2020)

*Charles Coburn

D*


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2020)

*Dianne Lennon

E*


----------



## RubyK (May 12, 2020)

Elizabeth Banks

F


----------



## Sassycakes (May 12, 2020)

Frank Sinatra 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2020)

*Greer Garson

H*


----------



## Lashann (May 12, 2020)

*Hilary Swank

I*


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 13, 2020)

Isabel Stanton
J


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)

*Jennifer  Aniston

K*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 15, 2020)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Lashann (May 15, 2020)

*Leslie Nielsen

M*


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2020)

*Michael Douglas

N*


----------



## Lashann (May 16, 2020)

*Natalie Wood

O*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 16, 2020)

*Olivia Newton-John*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 16, 2020)

Peter Capaldi

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

*Robert Mitchum

S*


----------



## Lashann (May 16, 2020)

*Sophia Loren

T*


----------



## RubyK (May 16, 2020)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Lashann (May 18, 2020)

*Vera Lynn

W*


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2020)

Walter Brennan

X/Y


----------



## peramangkelder (May 23, 2020)

Loretta Young

Z


----------



## Repondering (May 23, 2020)

*Zeppo Marx

A*


----------



## Lashann (May 24, 2020)

*Angela Lansbury

B*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 24, 2020)

*Barbara Eden*

*C*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2020)

*Charles Bronson

D*


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2020)

*David Caruso

E*


----------



## Lashann (May 25, 2020)

*Elizabeth Montgomery

F*


----------



## JustBonee (May 26, 2020)

*Farrah  Fawcett

G*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)

George Raft

H


----------



## Lashann (May 26, 2020)

*Harrison Ford

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 27, 2020)

Ian McKellen

J


----------



## JustBonee (May 27, 2020)

John  Forsythe

K


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2020)

*Keanu Reeves

L*


----------



## Lashann (May 27, 2020)

*Lucille Ball

M*


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

Marlon  Brando

N


----------



## Mary1949 (May 29, 2020)

Norman Wisdom

O


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

Oscar  Wilde

P


----------



## chic (May 29, 2020)

Paul Henreid 

Q/R


----------



## JustBonee (May 29, 2020)

Ray Bolger

S


----------



## Citygirl (May 29, 2020)

*Sandy Dennis

T*


----------



## Lashann (May 30, 2020)

*Timothy Dalton

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (May 30, 2020)

Una Stubbs

V


----------



## chic (May 30, 2020)

Val Kilmer

W


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

Winona Ryder

X


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Yul Brynner

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 3, 2020)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Anne  Hathaway

B


----------



## Lashann (Jun 4, 2020)

*Barbara Stanwyck

C*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 4, 2020)

Charlie Sheen

D


----------



## chic (Jun 4, 2020)

Donna Douglas

E


----------



## Lashann (Jun 4, 2020)

*Ed Harris

F*


----------



## Ceege (Jun 4, 2020)

Farrah Fawcett 

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2020)

*Gary Sinise

H*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2020)

Harvey Korman

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 6, 2020)

Irene Handl

J


----------



## RubyK (Jun 6, 2020)

Julia Stiles

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2020)

*Kevin Kline

L*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 6, 2020)

Linda Evans

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Monty Hall

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2020)

*Nick Nolte

O*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 7, 2020)

Oliver Reed

P


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*Peter Fonda

Q/R*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 7, 2020)

*Robert Taylor

S*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2020)

*Sammy Kaye

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 8, 2020)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## chic (Jun 8, 2020)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2020)

Vera  Miles

W


----------



## Lashann (Jun 8, 2020)

*William Holden

X/Y*


----------



## Ceege (Jun 8, 2020)

Xavier Cugat

Y


----------



## chic (Jun 9, 2020)

Yvonne DiCarlo

Z/A


----------



## Lashann (Jun 9, 2020)

*Ann Blyth

B*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 9, 2020)

*Bob Newhart

C*


----------



## chic (Jun 10, 2020)

Cate Blanchett

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

Denzel  Washington

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 10, 2020)

Emelia Fox

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2020)

*Franchot Tone

G*


----------



## Ceege (Jun 10, 2020)

Gregory Peck

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

Helen  Hunt

I


----------



## Lashann (Jun 10, 2020)

*Imogene Coca

J*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

Jennifer Love Hewitt..

K


----------



## Ceege (Jun 11, 2020)

Kenneth Branagh 

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2020)

Linda  Blair

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 11, 2020)

Michael Caine

N


----------



## chic (Jun 11, 2020)

Nicholas Cage

O


----------



## Lashann (Jun 11, 2020)

*Olivia de Havilland

P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 12, 2020)

Peter Capaldi

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 12, 2020)

Robert  Redford

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 13, 2020)

Stephen Tomkinson

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2020)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## chic (Jun 14, 2020)

Ursula Andress

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2020)

Val Kilmer

W


----------



## Lashann (Jun 14, 2020)

*Will Estes

X/Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 14, 2020)

*X

Yul Brynner

Z/A*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 15, 2020)

*Andie MacDowell

B*


----------



## chic (Jun 15, 2020)

Brenda Vaccarro

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2020)

Cheryl  Ladd

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2020)

*Dana Andrews

E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 16, 2020)

Eileen Derbyshire

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2020)

Farrah  Fawcett

G


----------



## Ceege (Jun 16, 2020)

Gerard Butler 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2020)

*Henry Winkler

I*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 16, 2020)

*Ingrid Bergman

J*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Jack Benny

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

Karl  Malden

L


----------



## chic (Jun 17, 2020)

Lena Horne

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Marilyn Monroe 

N


----------



## Lashann (Jun 17, 2020)

*Nathan Fillion

O*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Oscar Wilde

P


----------



## Ceege (Jun 17, 2020)

Pat Harrington

Q


----------



## tinytn (Jun 17, 2020)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 17, 2020)

*Rosalind Russell

S*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Sam Elliot

T


----------



## Lashann (Jun 18, 2020)

*Terence Stamp

U*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 18, 2020)

*Ursula Andress*

*V*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

Vivian Lee
.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2020)

W.C. Fields

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2020)

*X *
*Yul Brynner

Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

Aldo  Ray

B


----------



## Ceege (Jun 21, 2020)

Bette Davis

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2020)

*Carrie Fisher

D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2020)

David Suchet

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2020)

*Ed Harris

F*


----------



## chic (Jun 23, 2020)

Frank Langella

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 23, 2020)

George Gobel 

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 23, 2020)

Harry H Corbett

I


----------



## joybelle (Jun 23, 2020)

Ian McKellen

J


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2020)

Jack Nicholson

K


----------



## chic (Jun 24, 2020)

Kim Novak

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2020)

Luke Perry

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 25, 2020)

Michelle Collins

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2020)

Nicolas  Cage

O


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 25, 2020)

*Olivia Newton-John

P*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Peter O'Toole
Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2020)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## chic (Jun 26, 2020)

Stella Stevens

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2020)

*Tim Holt

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 26, 2020)

Una Stubbs

V


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 26, 2020)

*Victor Borge

W*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 26, 2020)

*William Duvall 

X/Y*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2020)

Yul Brynner

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2020)

*Zero Mostel

A*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2020)

Allen Alda

B


----------



## chic (Jun 29, 2020)

Bob Cummings

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 29, 2020)

*Chazz Palminteri*
*
*
*D*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 30, 2020)

Derek Jacobi

E


----------



## chic (Jun 30, 2020)

Eleanor Parker

F


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2020)

*Farrah Fawcett

G*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2020)

*Glen Ford

H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 1, 2020)

Hugh Grant

I


----------



## chic (Jul 1, 2020)

Ina Balin

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 1, 2020)

James Brolin 

K


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 1, 2020)

*Kathy Bates

L*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 2, 2020)

*Lloyd Bridges

M*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Mel Gibson 

N


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Natalie Portman
O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 3, 2020)

Orlando Bloom

P


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2020)

Peter  Fonda

Q/R


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

Rob Lowe 

S


----------



## Ceege (Jul 3, 2020)

Sandra Dee

T


----------



## Lashann (Jul 3, 2020)

*Tuesday Weld

U*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2020)

*Ursula Address

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2020)

*Vanessa Redgrave

W*


----------



## chic (Jul 4, 2020)

Wendy Richards

XYZA


----------



## Lashann (Jul 4, 2020)

*Audrey Hepburn

B*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 4, 2020)

Bob Hope

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2020)

Cheryl  Ladd

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 4, 2020)

David Niven 

E


----------



## chic (Jul 5, 2020)

Evelyn Keyes

F


----------



## Wren (Jul 5, 2020)

Fred Astaire

G


----------



## joybelle (Jul 5, 2020)

Gary Sweet

F


----------



## chic (Jul 6, 2020)

Heather Menzies

I/J


----------



## Lashann (Jul 6, 2020)

*Ingrid Bergman

J*


----------



## chic (Jul 7, 2020)

John Payne

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2020)

Kristy  McNichol

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2020)

*Lon Chaney

M*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2020)

*Mike Rowe*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 7, 2020)

*Nancy Reagan

O*


----------



## chic (Jul 8, 2020)

Otto Preminger ( was also an actor as well as a director )

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2020)

Peter O'Toole

Q


----------



## RubyK (Jul 8, 2020)

Queen Latifa

R


----------



## Lashann (Jul 9, 2020)

*Richard Gere

S*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 9, 2020)

Sheridan Smith

T


----------



## chic (Jul 9, 2020)

Talia Shire

U/V


----------



## Lashann (Jul 10, 2020)

*Vivien Leigh

W*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2020)

Winona Ryder


----------



## chic (Jul 16, 2020)

Zac Efron

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Alex Baldwin

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 16, 2020)

Brian Capron

C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2020)

*Cathy Crosby

D*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Don Knotts 

E


----------



## Lashann (Jul 16, 2020)

*Esther Williams

F*


----------



## chic (Jul 17, 2020)

Fred MacMurry

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 17, 2020)

George Raft

H


----------



## Lashann (Jul 18, 2020)

*Hugh Jackman

I*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 18, 2020)

*Ian Buchanan

J*


----------



## chic (Jul 19, 2020)

Jack Klugman

K


----------



## Lashann (Jul 19, 2020)

*Ken Howard

L*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 20, 2020)

Letitia Dean

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 20, 2020)

Martin Short

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2020)

Nick Nolte

O


----------



## Lashann (Jul 21, 2020)

*Oliver Reed

P*


----------



## chic (Jul 21, 2020)

Peter Lawford

Q/R


----------



## Lashann (Jul 21, 2020)

*Renee Zellweger

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2020)

*Steve McQueen

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2020)

Tony Hancock

U


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

*Ursula Andress

V*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Val Kilmer

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 24, 2020)

William Shatner

XYZ


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

*Yul Brynner

Z or A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2020)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 26, 2020)

Adam West
B


----------



## chic (Jul 26, 2020)

Brett Somers

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 27, 2020)

Charlie Chaplin

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2020)

*Dan Dailey

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2020)

*Errol Flynn

F*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 1, 2020)

*Fred MacMurray

G*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2020)

Gene Wilder

H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2020)

*Hugh O'Brian

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 2, 2020)

Ida Lupino

J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2020)

*Julie Newmar

K*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 3, 2020)

*Ken Howard*


----------



## chic (Aug 3, 2020)

Loretta Switt

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 3, 2020)

Michelle Collins

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2020)

*Nanette Fabray


O*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2020)

*Oprah Winfrey

P*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 3, 2020)

*Pat Boone

Q*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 4, 2020)

Queenie Watts

R


----------



## chic (Aug 4, 2020)

Rob Reiner

S


----------



## Lashann (Aug 4, 2020)

*Sandra Bullock

T*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2020)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2020)

*Ursula Andress

V*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2020)

*Vera Miles

W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 5, 2020)

Walter Matthau

XYZ


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2020)

*Xavier Cugat

Y*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 5, 2020)

*Yvette Mimieux*

Z or A


----------



## chic (Aug 6, 2020)

Zac Efron

A


----------



## Lashann (Aug 6, 2020)

*Alan Arkin

B*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Barbara Billingsley
C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2020)

*Claude Rains

D*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 7, 2020)

*Dennis O'Connor

E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 7, 2020)

Euan McGregor

F


----------



## chic (Aug 7, 2020)

Forest Tucker

G


----------



## Lashann (Aug 7, 2020)

*George Sanders

H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

Howard Cosell

I


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2020)

Ingrid  Bergman

J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2020)

John Travolta

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 9, 2020)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2020)

*Lana Turner

M*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 9, 2020)

*Michael Douglas*

*N*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Nancy Hays

O


----------



## Lashann (Aug 10, 2020)

*Omar Sharif

P*


----------



## chic (Aug 10, 2020)

Peter Lorre

Q/R


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 10, 2020)

Robert Caryle
S


----------



## chic (Aug 10, 2020)

Susan Sarandon

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*Thomas Mitchell

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2020)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 11, 2020)

Vera Miles

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 11, 2020)

William Shatner 

X/Y/Z


----------



## Lashann (Aug 11, 2020)

*Yannick Bisson

Z or A*


----------



## RubyK (Aug 11, 2020)

*America Ferrera*


B


----------



## chic (Aug 12, 2020)

Brooke Shields

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 12, 2020)

Charles Dance

D


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2020)

Dyan  Cannon

E


----------



## Lashann (Aug 12, 2020)

*Ed Harris

F*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2020)

*Farley Granger

G*


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2020)

George Kennedy

H


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 13, 2020)

Heidi Klum

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2020)

_*Ilka Chase

J*_


----------



## Lashann (Aug 13, 2020)

*Judy Garland

K*


----------



## chic (Aug 14, 2020)

Karen Valentine

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Larry Fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





M


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 14, 2020)

Marlon Brando

N


----------



## Lashann (Aug 14, 2020)

*Nicole Kidman

O*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Olivia de Havalland 

P


----------



## Ceege (Aug 14, 2020)

Patricia Neal

Q


----------



## Lashann (Aug 15, 2020)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2020)

*Randolph Scott

S*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2020)

Steve Martin

T


----------



## Wren (Aug 16, 2020)

Tanya Tate

U


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 16, 2020)

Ursula Andress
V


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 16, 2020)

Veronica Lake

W


----------



## Lashann (Aug 16, 2020)

*William Holden

X or Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2020)

Yoko Ono

Z


----------



## chic (Aug 23, 2020)

Zerbe, Anthony

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 23, 2020)

Anita Dobson

B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2020)

*Bob Hope

C*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2020)

*Claudia Cardinale

D*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 24, 2020)

*Doris Day

E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 27, 2020)

Eddie Redmayne

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2020)

*Freddie Bartholomew

G*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary Cooper

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2020)

Henry Fonda

I


----------



## Lashann (Aug 28, 2020)

*Isabella Rossellini

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2020)

Julia Roberts

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 29, 2020)

Kevin Costner

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2020)

*Lee J. Cobb

M*


----------



## Ceege (Aug 29, 2020)

Mary Tyler Moore

N


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2020)

Nick Nolte

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 31, 2020)

Olivia Colman

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2020)

*Peter Falk

Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 9, 2020)

Qi Shu

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2020)

Rita Hayworth

S


----------



## Lashann (Sep 10, 2020)

*Susan Hayward

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2020)

*Theodore Bikel

U*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 13, 2020)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2020)

*Vera Ellen

W*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2020)

William Holden

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 14, 2020)

Yul Brynner

Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2020)

Andy Griffith

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2020)

*Barbara Stanwyck

C*


----------



## Ceege (Sep 14, 2020)

Carolyn Jones

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2020)

David McCallum

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

Eddie Murphy

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 18, 2020)

Francis Matthews

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 18, 2020)

George Burns

H


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2020)

Helen  Hunt

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 20, 2020)

Irene Handl

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2020)

*Jacqueline Bisset

K*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Kevin Bacon

L


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2020)

Lee Meriweather (not sure of the spelling)

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 21, 2020)

Michael Caine

N


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 24, 2020)

Nicole Kidman

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 25, 2020)

Orlando Bloom

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2020)

Peter  Fonda

Q


----------



## Ceege (Sep 25, 2020)

Quentin Tarantino

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 26, 2020)

Rudolph Valentino

S


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2020)

Sylvester Stallone

T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

Ursula Andress

V


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2020)

Vivian Leigh 

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2020)

*Walter Matthau*

X/Y


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

Yule Brenner

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 6, 2020)

Victor Mature

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2020)

Walter Matthau

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 14, 2020)

Zac  Efron

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)

*Anne Bancroft

B*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 17, 2020)

Brian Blessed

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2020)

Chuck Norris

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2020)

*David Niven

E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 18, 2020)

Eleanor Summerfield

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 18, 2020)

Freddie Highmore

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2020)

*Greta Garbo

H*


----------



## RubyK (Oct 18, 2020)

Helena Bonham Carter

I


----------



## joybelle (Oct 18, 2020)

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2020)

*James Caan

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 21, 2020)

Kevin Costner

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 21, 2020)

Lorne Green

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2020)

*Montgomery Clift

N*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 22, 2020)

Norman Wisdom

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2020)

*Oliver Reed

P*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2020)

Paul  Newman

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 29, 2020)

Robert Conrad

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 30, 2020)

Steven Seagal

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2020)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2020)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2020)

*Val Kilmer

W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 9, 2020)

William Shatner

XYZ


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2020)

*Yul Brenner*

*Z/A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2020)

Za Za

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 10, 2020)

Anthony Hopkins

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2020)

*Ben Affleck

C*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2020)

Christian  Bale

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2020)

*Dick Powell

E*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2020)

Ed Asner

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2020)

Fiona Fullerton

G


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2020)

George  C.   Scott

H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2020)

*Howard Hughes

I*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

Igred Bergwin

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2020)

Julia Roberts

K


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 17, 2020)

Kevin Bacon
L


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 17, 2020)

Leonard Nimoy

M


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2020)

Marilyn  Monroe

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)

Nick Nolte

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2020)

Nick Adams


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 18, 2020)

Oliver Reed

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2020)

Paul Walker

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 18, 2020)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2020)

Robert DeNiro

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

Sandra Bullock

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 20, 2020)

Tom  Hanks

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

Uncle Kracker.

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 22, 2020)

Victor Mature

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 22, 2020)

William Holden


X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2020)

Xavier Dolan

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2020)

*Yves Montand

Z*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)

Zane Grey

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

Alan Rickman

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)

Bob Newhart


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2020)

Clark  Gable

D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)

Don Rickles

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2020)

Eric Banner

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 25, 2020)

Fred Astaire

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)

Ginger Rogers

H


----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2020)

Harry Hamlin

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)

Ian Abercrombie

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 30, 2020)

Jean Harlow

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2020)

Leonard Nimoy

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

Marilyn Monroe

N


----------



## Ceege (Dec 2, 2020)

Natalie Wood

O


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 2, 2020)

Omar Sharif
P


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2020)

*Pamela Anderson

Q*


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

Quentin Tarantino

R


----------



## Ceege (Dec 3, 2020)

Rita Hayworth 

S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2020)

*Sarah Parker

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2020)

*Thelma Ritter

U*


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 4, 2020)

Veronica Lake

W


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 4, 2020)

Winona   Ryder

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

*Zac Efron

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2020)

*Agnes Moorehead

B*


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

Betty White

C


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

*Betty Boop

C*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2020)

Cary Grant

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

Drew Barrymore

E


----------



## Wren (Dec 5, 2020)

Eta James

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

Fred Astaire

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2020)

*George Raft

H*


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

Harrison Ford

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 7, 2020)

Ian McKellen

J


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

Joaquin Phoenix

K


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 8, 2020)

Kevin Costner
L


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 8, 2020)

Letitia Dean

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

Mark Harmon

N


----------



## Wren (Dec 9, 2020)

Nigel Havers

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 9, 2020)

Olivia De Havilland

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

Patricia Arquette


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2020)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)

Ron Howard

S


----------



## Wren (Dec 13, 2020)

Salma Hayek 

T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2020)

*Tom Hanks

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2020)

*Ursula Andress

V*


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2020)

Val Kilmer

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2020)

*Wesley Snipes

X*


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)

*Xavier Dolan

Y*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 14, 2020)

Yul Brenner

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 15, 2020)

Zena Walker

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2020)

*Zsa Zsa Gabor

A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

Art Carney

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2020)

*Burt Lancaster

C*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)

Cher

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2020)

Doris Roberts


E


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)

Ed Burns

F


----------



## RubyK (Dec 17, 2020)

Forest Whitaker

G


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2020)

George Clooney

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hayley Mills

I


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2020)

*Imogene Coca

J*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2020)

Jack Nicholson


K


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2020)

*Karen Black

L*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Lawrence Olivier
M


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2020)

Michael Douglas 

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2020)

Nicolas Cage

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

*Olivia Hussey

P*


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2020)

Pierce Brosnan

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

*Quentin Tarantino

R*


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2020)

*Robert Mitchum

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2020)

Sally Fields 

T


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2020)

Talullah Bankhead 

U/V


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 23, 2020)

Vince Vaughn

W


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2020)

William Bendix

X/Y/Z


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 23, 2020)

Yule Brenner

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2020)

Ann-Margret

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 24, 2020)

Barbara Windsor (R.I.P.)

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2020)

Clark Gable

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2020)

*Don Knotts

E*


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)

Emma Watson

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 25, 2020)

*Franchot Tone

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 26, 2020)

Graham Stark

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

Heath Ledger

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2020)

*Ian McKellen

J*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2020)

Jimmy Stewart

K


----------



## Repondering (Dec 26, 2020)

Kenneth Branagh

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)

Lauren Cohan

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2020)

Matt Damon

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2020)

*Nancy Davis

O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 27, 2020)

Orson Bean 

P


----------



## joybelle (Dec 27, 2020)

Penelope Keith

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)

Quincy Jones​*R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 29, 2020)

Robert Lindsay

S


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2020)

Sharon  Stone

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

Tom Selleck

U


----------



## Meringue (Jan 1, 2021)

Una. Stubbs


V


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

Vivian Lee

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2021)

*Will Ferrell

X*


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

*Xavier Dolan

Y*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 2, 2021)

Yul Brenner

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)

Zac Efron

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2021)

Abe Vigoda

B


----------



## Meringue (Jan 4, 2021)

Ben Stiller




C


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

*Christian Bale

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2021)

*Dana Wynter

E*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Ed Burns

F


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2021)

Forest Whitaker

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2021)

*Guy Mitchell

H*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 6, 2021)

Hattie Jacques 



I


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2021)

Ian McKellen​
*J*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 6, 2021)

Judy Garland




K


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 7, 2021)

Kevin Costner

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

*Laurence Harvey

M*


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

Melissa McCarthy


N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

*Ned Beatty

O*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2021)

Orsen Bean 

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

*Patricia Neal

Q*


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2021)

Qi Shu

R


----------



## tinytn (Jan 8, 2021)

*Rita Hayworth

S*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 9, 2021)

Susan Hayward  



T


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)

Tiffani Thiessen

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2021)

*Ursula Andress

V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 9, 2021)

Vivian Vance

W


----------



## Meringue (Jan 10, 2021)

William Bendix 

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 10, 2021)

Yul  Brynner

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

Zachary Quinto

A


----------



## Meringue (Jan 10, 2021)

Angelina Jolie 



B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2021)

*Ben Kingsley

C*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 11, 2021)

Claudette Colbert 


D


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

Doris Day

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2021)

*Edward Herrmann

F*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 11, 2021)

Fredric March  




G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 12, 2021)

George Hamilton

H


----------



## Meringue (Jan 12, 2021)

Hedy Lamarr    



I


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

Ian McKellen

J


----------



## tinytn (Jan 12, 2021)

*Jay Birds

K*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 12, 2021)

Kevin Bacon



L


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Lauren Bacall
M


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2021)

Michael Douglas

N


----------



## Meringue (Jan 13, 2021)

Noele Gordon  



O


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

Orlando Bloom

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 13, 2021)

Peter Boyle

Q/R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 13, 2021)

*Q* 

Randolph Scott

S


----------



## Meringue (Jan 14, 2021)

Stephen Baldwin  


T


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

Tom Selleck 

U


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

Uriah Shelton

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 15, 2021)

*Val Kilmer

W*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2021)

Will Smith

X


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Xander Berkeley

Y


----------



## Meringue (Jan 17, 2021)

Yvonne de Carlo 



Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

Zachary Quinto

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 17, 2021)

Anthony Hopkins 


B


----------



## Meringue (Jan 17, 2021)

Barbara Parkins



C


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 18, 2021)

Charles Dance

D


----------



## Meringue (Jan 18, 2021)

Dorothy Lamour







E


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

Emilio Estevez

F


----------



## Meringue (Jan 18, 2021)

Fay Dunaway




G


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

Gina Gershon

H


----------



## Meringue (Jan 19, 2021)

Hugh Grant



I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2021)

*Irene Dunne

J*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2021)

Jane Powell

K


----------



## Meringue (Jan 20, 2021)

Kay Kendal


L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 20, 2021)

Leonard Rossiter

M


----------



## Meringue (Jan 20, 2021)

Michael Crawford 




N


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

*Nick Nolte

O*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 21, 2021)

Oliver Reed

P


----------



## Meringue (Jan 21, 2021)

Peter O'Toole


Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2021)

*Quinn Shephard

R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2021)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Meringue (Jan 21, 2021)

Stephen Fry



T


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Tilda Swinton

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 23, 2021)

Una Stubbs

V


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

Vivien Leigh 

W


----------



## RubyK (Jan 23, 2021)

Walter Brennan

X


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

Xavier Samuel

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2021)

*Yves Montand

Z*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 25, 2021)

Zena Skinner



A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 25, 2021)

Albert Finney

B


----------



## Meringue (Jan 25, 2021)

Beau Bridges  



C


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

Christian Bale

D


----------



## Meringue (Jan 25, 2021)

Donald Pleasance 



E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 25, 2021)

*Evelyn Keyes

F*


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Frank Sinatra

G


----------



## Meringue (Jan 26, 2021)

George Raft


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2021)

Henry Morgan

I


----------



## Meringue (Jan 27, 2021)

Irene Dunne



J


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

Judy Garland

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2021)

_*Kate Winslet

L*_


----------



## Meringue (Jan 28, 2021)

Leonard Nimoy 


M


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 28, 2021)

Marlon Brando

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

Nicolas Cage

O


----------



## Meringue (Jan 28, 2021)

Olivia Coleman 



P


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2021)

Paul Newman

Q


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Qi Shu

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 29, 2021)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 29, 2021)

Sandra Bullock

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ted Danson

U


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

Udo Kier​
*V*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 30, 2021)

Val Kilmer  



W


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2021)

*Walter Pigeon

X/Y/Z*


----------



## Meringue (Jan 31, 2021)

Zero Mostel


A


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

Ashley Judd

B


----------



## Meringue (Jan 31, 2021)

Ben Gazzara




C


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2021)

*Chuck Norris

D*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

*Dean Martin 

E*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 1, 2021)

Eva Gabor 


F


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2021)

Fred Murray

G


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

Gina Gershon

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2021)

*Harvey Keitel

I*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 2, 2021)

Ian Hart



J


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2021)

Jane Fonda


K


----------



## Meringue (Feb 2, 2021)

Kathy Bates


L


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

Liam Hemsworth

M


----------



## Meringue (Feb 3, 2021)

Myrna Loy



N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2021)

*Nanette Fabray

O*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 3, 2021)

Omar Sharif
P


----------



## Meringue (Feb 3, 2021)

Paulette Goddard 



Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Qi Shu

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 3, 2021)

Robert Cummings

S


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 3, 2021)

Sylvester Stallone

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 4, 2021)

Tom Stoppard

U


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Uriah Shelton

V


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2021)

*Vera Miles

W*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 5, 2021)

Warren Beatty 


X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2021)

*Xavier Samuel

Y*


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeardley Smith

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 13, 2021)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

Ashley Tisdale

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2021)

*Brad Pitt

C*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 13, 2021)

Claire Bloom 



D


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2021)

Dennis Waterman

E


----------



## Meringue (Feb 14, 2021)

Eileen Atkins





F


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Fabrizio Santino

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 14, 2021)

Gregory Peck 

H


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2021)

*Henry Fonda

I*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 15, 2021)

Ida Lupino



J


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Jamie Fox

K


----------



## Meringue (Feb 16, 2021)

Kevin Bacon



L


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 16, 2021)

Lawrence Fishburne
M


----------



## Meringue (Feb 16, 2021)

Michael Sheen  



N


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2021)

Nathan Lane

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

Oded Fehr 

P


----------



## Meringue (Feb 16, 2021)

Peter Finch  



Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2021)

Rachael Stirling

S


----------



## Meringue (Feb 18, 2021)

Stephen Mangan 

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 18, 2021)

Tom Hollander

U


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Ursula Andress

V


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 18, 2021)

*Vera Miles

W*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 19, 2021)

William Hurt  



X/Y


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 19, 2021)

Yootha Joyce

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

Zachary Quinto

A


----------



## Meringue (Feb 19, 2021)

Anne Reid 



B


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2021)

*Bonita Granville

C*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 19, 2021)

*Clint Eastwood

D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2021)

David Niven

E


----------



## Meringue (Feb 20, 2021)

Edward Fox



F


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2021)

*Fay Bainter

G*


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

Glenn Close

H


----------



## Meringue (Feb 21, 2021)

Henry Fonda


I


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Ian McKellen

J


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2021)

*Jane Fonda

K*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 21, 2021)

Kathleen Turner



L


----------



## tinytn (Feb 21, 2021)

*Lana Turner

M*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 22, 2021)

Merle Oberon


N


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

*Nick Nolte*​
*O*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 23, 2021)

Omar Sheriff    


P


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 23, 2021)

Penelope Keith

Q


----------



## Meringue (Feb 23, 2021)

QueenIe Watts




R


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2021)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## tinytn (Feb 23, 2021)

*Samuel L. Jackson

T*


----------



## Meringue (Feb 23, 2021)

Tony Curtis  


U


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

Uriah Shelton

V


----------



## Meringue (Feb 24, 2021)

Victor Mature 


W


----------



## tinytn (Feb 24, 2021)

*Walter Pigeon

X/Y*


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Xavier Woods

Y/Z


----------



## Meringue (Feb 27, 2021)

Yvonne de Carlo   
.
Z/A


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## Meringue (Feb 27, 2021)

Anne Bancroft 

B


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Barbra Streisand

C


----------



## Meringue (Mar 1, 2021)

Cedric Hardwicke  




D


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

David Ashton 

E


----------



## Meringue (Mar 3, 2021)

Edward Woodward 



F


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Fred Aster

G


----------



## Meringue (Mar 3, 2021)

Greer Garson  



H


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

Helena Bonham Carter

I


----------



## Meringue (Mar 4, 2021)

Ian Glenn 



J


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 4, 2021)

Jack Black

K


----------



## Meringue (Mar 5, 2021)

Karen Black



L


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 5, 2021)

Letitia Dean

M


----------



## Meringue (Mar 5, 2021)

Margaret Rutherford 



N


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Nick Nolte

O


----------



## Meringue (Mar 5, 2021)

Oliver Tobias.



P


----------



## tinytn (Mar 5, 2021)

*Patrick O'Neil *


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2021)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Rebecca De Mornay

S


----------



## Meringue (Mar 7, 2021)

Stanley Holloway 


T


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Tom Cruise

U


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Udo Kier


V


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2021)

*Valerie Harper

W*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 13, 2021)

William Hartnell   



X/ Y/Z/ A


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2021)

*X*  
*Yul Brynner

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Zac Efron

A


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2021)

Anne Baxter

B


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2021)

*Anne Hathaway*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 13, 2021)

Bob Hope

C


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

Charlie Chaplin

D


----------



## Meringue (Mar 14, 2021)

Dana Andrews




E


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 14, 2021)

Elizabeth Taylor

F


----------



## Meringue (Mar 14, 2021)

Flora Robson   



G


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Gina Gershon

H


----------



## Meringue (Mar 15, 2021)

Harry Hamlin 



I


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Ice Cube

J


----------



## Meringue (Mar 15, 2021)

Jane Wyman 


K


----------



## SetWave (Mar 15, 2021)

Kato Kaelin

L


----------



## Meringue (Mar 16, 2021)

Loretta Young   


M


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 16, 2021)

*Michael Douglas

N*


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Nicole Kidman

O


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 18, 2021)

Oliver Reed
P


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2021)

Paul Newman


Q


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

*Quentin Tarantino*​
*R*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Richard Dreyfuss

S


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

Sandra Bullock

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 20, 2021)

Tony Curtis

U


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

Ursula Andress

V


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

Viggo Mortensen

W/X/Y


----------



## Meringue (Mar 20, 2021)

William Hurt



X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 21, 2021)

Yana

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 21, 2021)

Zoe Saldana

A


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2021)

*Anthony Perkins

B*


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Ben Affleck

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2021)

*Charles Durning

D*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 23, 2021)

Donald Duck
(Hey! Come on. He was brilliant.)
Okay . . . Uh...

Kirk Douglas

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Emily Blunt

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 26, 2021)

Francis Matthews

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Gary Oldman

H


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 26, 2021)

Helen  Hunt

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Ian Kahn

J


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Jessica Walter

K


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2021)

*Kate Smith

L*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 28, 2021)

Lucille Ball  


M


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

*Mark Harmon

N*


----------



## Meringue (Mar 30, 2021)

Nick Nolte 



O


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 30, 2021)

Omar Sharif

P


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Pauley Perrette

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 31, 2021)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 3, 2021)

Steven Segal

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2021)

*Ursula Andress

V*


----------



## Meringue (Apr 4, 2021)

Vincent Price


W


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 5, 2021)

William Shatner

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Xavier Samuel

Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2021)

Zac  Efron

A


----------



## Meringue (Apr 6, 2021)

Arthur Lowe  

B


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Ben Affleck

C


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2021)

Cate  Blanchett

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Denzel Washington

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 9, 2021)

Elizabeth Estenson

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

Frank Sinatra

G


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2021)

*George Jones

H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 10, 2021)

Henry Winkler 

I


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Ian Somerhalder


J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2021)

John Travolta 

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

Kirk Douglas

L


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Liam Hemsworth

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)

Morey Amsterdam 

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

Nambucca Heads

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 16, 2021)

Orson Wells

P


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Parker Posey


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 19, 2021)

Queenie Watts

R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

Rickie Fowler

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 19, 2021)

Sally Fields

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

Tom Selleck

U


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

*Ursula Andress

V*


----------



## Meringue (Apr 19, 2021)

Vera Miles  




W


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

William Shatner


X/Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 22, 2021)

Yootha Joyce

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Zac Efron

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 23, 2021)

Adam Woodyatt

B


----------



## Meringue (Apr 23, 2021)

Ben Gazarra 


C


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Christopher Lloyd


D


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 27, 2021)

Diana Coupland

E


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2021)

*Ernest Borgnine

F*


----------



## Meringue (Apr 27, 2021)

Freddie Fox




G


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Fabrizio Santino

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 28, 2021)

Greta Garbo

H


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2021)

*Henry Fonda

I*


----------



## RubyK (Apr 28, 2021)

Isla Fischer

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

James Earl Jones

K


----------



## Meringue (Apr 28, 2021)

Keith Allen



L


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

*Liam Neeson

M*


----------



## Meringue (Apr 29, 2021)

Myrna Loy  



N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2021)

*Nathan Lane

O*


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 30, 2021)

Oliver Reed

P


----------



## Meringue (Apr 30, 2021)

Paula Wilcox



Q/ R


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Qi Shu

R


----------



## Mary1949 (May 1, 2021)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Salma Hayek

T


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Tom Cruise

U


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2021)

*Uma Thurman

V*


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Val Kilmer

W/X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2021)

*William Hurt

X*


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Xaviera Hollander

Y/Z


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Yul Brynner.

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2021)

*Zac Ephron

A*


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2021)

Audrey Hepburn

B


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Brad Pitt

C


----------



## Mary1949 (May 8, 2021)

Cary Grant

D


----------



## Meringue (May 8, 2021)

Diana Rigg



E


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

Emily Blunt

F


----------



## Mary1949 (May 9, 2021)

Fiona Fullerton

G


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*Greta Garbo

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2021)

*Hal Holbrook

I*


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*Inger Stevens

J*


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

John Travolta

K


----------



## Meringue (May 9, 2021)

Kirk Douglas



L


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)

Larry Fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





M


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2021)

*Lon Chaney Jr.

M*


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2021)

*Michael Douglas

N*


----------



## Meringue (May 10, 2021)

Norman Wisdom



O


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

Orlando Bloom

P


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2021)

*Peter Falk

Q*


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

Qi Shu

R


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2021)

*Robert Taylor

S*


----------



## joybelle (May 12, 2021)

Sigrid Thornton

T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2021)

*Thomas Mitchell

U*


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

Udo Kier

V


----------



## Mary1949 (May 13, 2021)

Victor Mature

W


----------



## Meringue (May 13, 2021)

Walter Pigeon 

X/Y/Z/A


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Xavier Woods

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2021)

*Yvette Mimieux

Z*


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

Zac Efron

A


----------



## Mary1949 (May 19, 2021)

Anton Rodgers

B


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Ben Foster

C


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2021)

*Catherine Zeta-Jones

D*


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Demi Moore

E


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)

*Ernest Borgnine

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 21, 2021)

Frank Sinatra

G


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Gina Gershon

H


----------



## Mary1949 (May 22, 2021)

Hannah Gordon

I


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Ian McKellen

J


----------



## Meringue (May 23, 2021)

Jim Broadbent


K


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Kirk Douglas

L


----------



## Meringue (May 24, 2021)

Lucille Ball


M


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2021)

*Miriam Hopkins

N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)

Nick nolte

O


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

Omar  Sharif

P


----------



## Meringue (May 25, 2021)

Paulette Goddard 



Q


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2021)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Rene Russo

S


----------



## joybelle (May 27, 2021)

Stephen Fry

T


----------



## JustBonee (May 28, 2021)

Tom  Hanks

U


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Ulrich Thomsen

V


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

*Victor Mature


W*


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Wyatt Russell

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2021)

*Xavier Samuel

Y*


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

Yul Brynner

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*Zsa Zsa Gabor

A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 1, 2021)

Anthony Cotton

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Bettie White

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2021)

*Cyd Charisse

D*


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

Danny DeVito

E


----------



## Meringue (Jun 3, 2021)

Eleanor Bron


F


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 3, 2021)

Florance Henderson


G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2021)

*Gail Patrick

H*


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Helen Hunt

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 5, 2021)

Ian McShane

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2021)

*James Franco

K*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2021)

Kevin  Bacon

L


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Liam Hemsworth

M


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 5, 2021)

Mehgan Markle  

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 5, 2021)

Natalie Wood


O


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 6, 2021)

Olympia Dukakis 

P


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

Peter Fonda

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2021)

Queenie Watts

R


----------



## Meringue (Jun 9, 2021)

Rex Harrison  


S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Sandra Dee

T*


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 9, 2021)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Vera Ellen

W*


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 9, 2021)

William Shatner

XYZ


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2021)

Xander Berkeley

Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Yvonne Strahovski

Z


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 10, 2021)

Zero Mostel

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Ashley Benson

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2021)

*Ben Affleck

C*


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Colin Hanks

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2021)

*Dick Powell

E*


----------



## Meringue (Jun 14, 2021)

Edward Fox



F


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

Fabrizio Santino.

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2021)

*George Clooney

H*


----------



## Meringue (Jun 16, 2021)

Hugo Speer


I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Irene Dunne

J*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2021)

Jack Lemmon

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Katherine Hepburn

L*


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

Liam Neeson

M


----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2021)

Marilyn Monroe

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Natalie Wood

O*


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Orlando Bloom

P


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

Paul Newman

Q


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Quinton Jackson

R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 18, 2021)

Rodney Dangerfield

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 19, 2021)

Stephanie Cole

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2021)

Tyler  Perry

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Ursula Andress

V*


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Vin Diesel

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 21, 2021)

William Roache

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Xaviera Hollander

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Yvette Mimieux

Z*


----------



## Meringue (Jun 23, 2021)

Zero Mostel




A


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

Alan Arkin

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

Bradley Cooper

C


----------



## Meringue (Jun 23, 2021)

Clive Swift



D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Dan Dailey

E*


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Eddie Murphy

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2021)

*Fran Drescher

G*


----------



## Meringue (Jun 25, 2021)

Frances Barber


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2021)

*Greta Garbo

H*


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Helen Hunt

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 25, 2021)

*Ida Lupino

J*


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

John Montgomery

K


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 26, 2021)

Kim Basinger

L


----------



## Meringue (Jun 26, 2021)

Lorne Green


M


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2021)

Marilyn  Monroe

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Nicolas Cage

O


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 26, 2021)

Omar Sharif
P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2021)

*Peter O'Toole

Q*


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Quinton Aaron

R


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2021)

Russell Crowe

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2021)

Sam Elliott

T


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 28, 2021)

Tristan Rogers
U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2021)

Una Stubbs

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 28, 2021)

*Van Johnson

W*


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2021)

*Xavier Cugat

Y*


----------



## Meringue (Jul 3, 2021)

Yvonne de Carlo


Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2021)

*Zsa Zsa Gabor

A*


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

Antonio Banderas

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2021)

*Buster Keaton

C*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

Colin Firth

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*Dirk Bogarde

E*


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Emilio Estevez

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 4, 2021)

*Faye Dunaway

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 5, 2021)

Greta Garbo

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Hal Holbrook

I*


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Ian Somerhalder

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*Jim Backus

K*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

Kirk Douglas

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2021)

*Lon Chaney

M*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2021)

Marlon  Brando

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 6, 2021)

Nathan Fillion

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2021)

*Olivia Hussey

P*


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

Piper Perabo

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 7, 2021)

Queenie Watts

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2021)

*Ron Howard

S*


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Sylvester Stallone

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2021)

Tom Holland

U


----------



## Wren (Jul 8, 2021)

Uma Thurman 

V


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Viggo Mortensen

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 9, 2021)

William Roache

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

Xavier Samuel

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*Yul Brynner

Z*


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Zac Afron

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

Andy Griffith

B


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Brad Pitt

C


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Celeste Holm

D


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2021)

Dustin  Hoffman

E


----------



## Pam (Jul 12, 2021)

Elizabeth Taylor

F


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Forest Whitaker

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2021)

Gillian Taylforth

H


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Hugh Laurie

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Ian Abercrombie

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*John Gielgud

K*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 13, 2021)

Kirk Douglas

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Lee J. Cobb

M*


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Meryl Streep

N


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2021)

Nick  Nolte

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Olivia Mary de Havilland

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2021)

*Pam Grier

Q*


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Quincy Jones

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2021)

Robert  De Niro

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*Sal Mineo

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 17, 2021)

Tony Haygarth

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2021)

*Vivian Leigh 

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2021)

*Wesley Snipes

X*


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Xu Qing

Y/Z


----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2021)

Zooey Deschanel

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 19, 2021)

Arthur Mullard

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2021)

*Bruce Willis

C*


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Clint Eastwood.

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 21, 2021)

Diana Dors

E


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Emilio Estevez

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 22, 2021)

Felicity Kendall

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2021)

Gloria  DeHaven

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2021)

Halle Berry 



I


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

Isla Fisher

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Jocelyn Brando

K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2021)

Kevin Bacon

L


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2021)

Leonardo  DiCaprio

M


----------



## Meringue (Jul 23, 2021)

Michael Gambon 


N


----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)

Marilyn Monroe

N


----------



## Meringue (Jul 23, 2021)

Nigel Hawthorn


O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Orson Welles

P*


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Paul Walker

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2021)

*Steve McQueen

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 25, 2021)

Tina O'Brien

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2021)

*Victor Mature

W*


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Will Smith

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)

*Xavier Cugat

Y*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 29, 2021)

Yul Brynner

Z


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Zac Afron

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2021)

*Anouk Aimee

B*


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Bradley Cooper

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 2, 2021)

Cicely Courtneidge

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Daniel Radcliff

E


----------



## RubyK (Aug 2, 2021)

Eugene Levy

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2021)

*Franchot Tone

G*


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Greta Garbo

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2021)

*Harvey Keitel

I*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 4, 2021)

Irene Dunne


J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2021)

*Jim Backus

K*


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2021)

*Liz Taylor

M*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 5, 2021)

Mamie Van Doren

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Nicolas Cage

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2021)

*Olivia Hussey

P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 6, 2021)

Paul Eddington

Q


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Quinton Jackson

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*Robert Mitchum

S*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2021)

*Sharon Stone

T*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*Tyrone Power

U*


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Uriah Shelton

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2021)

*Vincent Price

W*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2021)

Walter Matthau

X/y


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2021)

*Xavier Cugat


Y*


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

Yolanda Foster

Z/A


----------



## Meringue (Aug 8, 2021)

Anne Bancroft  


B


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 8, 2021)

Betty White

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2021)

*Charles Boyer

D*


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

Dwayne Johnson

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 9, 2021)

Elvis Presley


F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2021)

*Farley Granger

G*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 10, 2021)

George A. Cooper

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*Hayley Mills

I*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 10, 2021)

Ida Lupino


J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*Jack Webb

K*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2021)

*Keith Urban

L*


----------



## Pepper (Aug 10, 2021)

Leslie Uggams 

M


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Michael J Fox

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 11, 2021)

Norman Wisdom

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Oscar Levant

P*


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Peter Sellers

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Rowan Atkinson

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 13, 2021)

Steve Coogan

T


----------



## Meringue (Aug 13, 2021)

Tony Danza  



U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Uma Thurman


V*


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

Viggo Mortensen

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Will Ferrell

X*


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

Xander Berkeley

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2021)

*Yvonne de Carlo

Z*


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2021)

*Anne Bancroft

B*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2021)

Brad  Pitt

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2021)

*Constance Bennett

D*


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Dwayne Johnson

E


----------



## Meringue (Aug 17, 2021)

Eric Porter


F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2021)

*Faye Emerson

G*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 17, 2021)

*George Raft 

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2021)

*Harve Presnell

I*


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Isla Fisher

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2021)

*Jack Palance

K*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2021)

Kate Beckinsale

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Lauren Bacall

M*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 18, 2021)

*Marilyn Monroe

N*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2021)

Nathen Lane

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Oliver Reed

P*


----------



## Meringue (Aug 18, 2021)

Patrick McGee



Q


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

Peter Ustinov

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2021)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2021)

*Shelley Winters

T*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Tommy Tune

U


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Uma Thurman


V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2021)

*Valerie Bertinelli

W*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 21, 2021)

Winona Ryder

XYZ


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Xander Berkely

Y


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Yvonne Strahovski

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2021)

Alan  Alda

B


----------



## Meringue (Aug 23, 2021)

Beau Bridges


C


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Christian Bale 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2021)

*Don Ameche

E*


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

Emilio Estevez

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2021)

*Frances Farmer

G*


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

Ginger Rogers

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2021)

*Hal Holbrook

I*


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 27, 2021)

Irene Handl

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*Jane Powell

K*


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

Kevin Bacon

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*Levar Burton

M*


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Mila Kunis

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2021)

*Neve Campbell

O*


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Owen Wilson

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2021)

*Peter O'Toole

Q*


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Qin Shi Huang

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 31, 2021)

Raymond Baxter

S


----------



## Meringue (Aug 31, 2021)

Sam Wanamaker




T


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Tanya Tate

U


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

Vivien Leigh

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2021)

*William Powell

X*


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

Xavier Samuel 

Y/Z


----------



## Meringue (Sep 4, 2021)

Zero Mostel



A


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Alan Rickman

B


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2021)

Brad  Pitt

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2021)

*Capucine

D*


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

David Niven

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2021)

*Eve Arden

F*


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Fred Aster


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2021)

*George Segal

H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 8, 2021)

Henry Fonda

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2021)

*Inger Stevens

J*


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

John Travolta

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2021)

*Ken Howard

L*


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Larry Hagman

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2021)

*Mary Astor

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 10, 2021)

Nick   Nolte

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2021)

*Oliver Hardy

P*


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Pierce Brosnan

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2021)

*Quentin Tarantino

R*


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

Roger Moore

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2021)

*Sue Lyon

T*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 12, 2021)

Tina O'Brien

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Uma Thurman

V*


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Vincent Price

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*William Bendix

X*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 12, 2021)

Xavier Cugat

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Yves Montand

Z*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 13, 2021)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

*Alan Arkin

B*


----------



## Meringue (Sep 13, 2021)

Brian Blessed




C


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Courteney Cox

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

*Don Knotts

E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 14, 2021)

Elizabeth Taylor

F


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Fred Aster

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2021)

*Gloria Swanson

H*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hattie Jacques

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

Inger Stevens

J


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2021)

James Cagney

K


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 15, 2021)

Kirk Douglas

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

*Lana Turner

M*


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Mark Wahlberg

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

Nanette Fabray

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 16, 2021)

Olivia Colman

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)

Paula Prentiss


Q


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Quentin Tarantino

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 17, 2021)

Rita Hayes

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

Sylvester Stallone

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Tom Selleck

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

Van Johnson

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 20, 2021)

Whoopi Goldberg

XYZ


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2021)

Xander Berkeley

Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

Yolanda Foster 

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 21, 2021)

Zena Walker

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

Art Carney

B


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2021)

Barbara   Eden

C


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

Christian Slater

D


----------



## Meringue (Sep 21, 2021)

Diana Dors  


E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

Evelyn Keyes

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 22, 2021)

Fiona Fullerton

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)

Gary Cooper

H


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Harrison Ford

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)

_Irene Dunne

J_


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 23, 2021)

Jean Kent

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2021)

Kenneth Branagh

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Lana Turner

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

Montgomery Clift

N


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2021)

Nicole kidman


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Orlando Bloom

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)

Pam Grier

Q


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Quentin Tarantino

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)

*Ralph Richardson

S*


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Sylvester Stallone

T


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2021)

Tom Hanks

U/V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

_Uma Thurman

V_


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Vin Diesel 

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2021)

*Wendy Hiller

X*


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Xander Berkeley

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2021)

*Yul Brynner

Z*


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Zac Efron

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2021)

*Anne Hathaway

B*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 29, 2021)

Brigette Bardot

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 30, 2021)

Charles Dance

D


----------



## Meringue (Sep 30, 2021)

Don Warrington




E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)

Edward G. Robinson

F


----------



## Meringue (Sep 30, 2021)

Frank Sinatra



G


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

Gina Gershon 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2021)

*Harve Presnell

I*


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Ian Abercrombie

J


----------



## Meringue (Oct 3, 2021)

Joseph Cotton



K


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2021)

*Karen Black

L*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)

*Louis Calhern

M*


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Margot Robbie

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2021)

*Nicholas Cage

O*


----------



## Meringue (Oct 4, 2021)

Oliver Reed


P


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

Paul Walker

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)

Queen Latifah

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2021)

Simone Signoret

T


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2021)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

Viggo Mortensen

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2021)

Walter Matthau

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

Xander Berkeley

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2021)

Yvonne de Carlo

Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 21, 2021)

Zahn McClarnon  ( Handsome Native American played Res sheriff on Longmire , Netflix )

A


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2021)

*Andy Rooney 

B*


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

Billy Bob Thornton

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2021)

Cary Grant

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

Dwayne Johnson 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2021)

Edward G. Robinson

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 22, 2021)

Florence Henderson

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Greta Garbo

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2021)

Henry Fonda

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2021)

Idris Elba

J


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 24, 2021)

Joan  Collins

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2021)

Kurt Russell

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

Lana Turner

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2021)

Marilyn Monroe

N


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 24, 2021)

Ned Beatty

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2021)

Oscar Wilde 

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2021)

^^^ he was a writer, not an actor

Oskar Werner

P


----------



## Meringue (Oct 25, 2021)

Paulette Goddard



Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 25, 2021)

Queen Latifah

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2021)

Robert  Duvall

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2021)

Susan Hayward

T


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 29, 2021)

Tom Selleck

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2021)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Viggo Mortensen

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2021)

William Holden

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Xander Berkeley

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2021)

Yul Brynner

Z


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Zac Efron

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 31, 2021)

Art Carney


B


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 31, 2021)

Brad Pitt

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 1, 2021)

Cameron Diaz

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2021)

Don Knotts

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Emilio Estevez

F


----------



## Meringue (Nov 1, 2021)

Flora  Robson


G


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 2, 2021)

Georgia Taylor

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2021)

Harvey Korman

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Iain De Caestecker

J


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 3, 2021)

Jack Lemon
K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)

Kate Winslet

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

Lucy Liu

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2021)

Michael Caine

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Neil Patrick Harris

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2021)

Oliver Hardy

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 6, 2021)

Pete Postlethwaite

Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Quinton Jackson

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2021)

Renee Zellweger

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

Sally Fields

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2021)

Tom   Hanks

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2021)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

Viggo Mortensen

W


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 9, 2021)

William  Shatner

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Xavier Samuel

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2021)

Yasmine Bleeth

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Zac Efron

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2021)

Arthur Treacher

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 11, 2021)

Beatrice Arthur

C


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2021)

Clive Owen

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Dwayne Johnson

E


----------



## Meringue (Nov 11, 2021)

Eddie Redmayne  



F


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2021)

Frank Sinatra

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)

Gena Rowlands

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2021)

Helen Hunt

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2021)

Inger Stevens

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jennifer Saunders

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 12, 2021)

Luke Perry

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

Margot Robbie 

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 14, 2021)

Nigel Pivaro

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

Orlando Bloom

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2021)

Peter Boyle 

Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

Quincy Jones

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2021)

Robert Redford 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2021)

Steve McQueen

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 16, 2021)

Tony Hancock

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2021)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Vince Vaughn

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 17, 2021)

William Shatner

XYZ


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2021)

Xavier Samuel

Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Yolanda Foster

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2021)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

Alan Rickman

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2021)

Ben Affleck

C


----------



## Meringue (Nov 19, 2021)

Colin Farrell



D


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Dean Martin

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

Emma Watson

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Forest Whitaker

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2021)

George Clooney

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Helen Hunt

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2021)

Ilka Chase

J


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 22, 2021)

Jack Lemon

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2021)

Larry Storch

M


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 23, 2021)

Marcel Marceau

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Nick Cannon

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)

Olivia Newton-John

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Pierce Brosnan

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2021)

Queen Latifah

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 27, 2021)

Susie Blake

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Tom  Hanks

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2021)

*Uma Thurman

V*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2021)

Val  Kilmer

W


----------



## Meringue (Nov 27, 2021)

William Bendix

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Xander Berkeley

Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 27, 2021)

Yolanda Lynes

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2021)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## Meringue (Nov 28, 2021)

Arthur Lowe



B


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Betty White

C


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2021)

Chloris Leachman

D


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 28, 2021)

Dawn Wells

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2021)

Edward G. Robinson

F


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 28, 2021)

Felicity Jones

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2021)

Gene Hackman


H


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

Howie Mandel 

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2021)

Irene Dunne

J


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

John Ritter

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2021)

Kevin Spacey

L


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

Laura Dern

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio

N


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

Nicole Kidman

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Ossie Davis

P


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 30, 2021)

Paul Newman

Q


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Quincy Jones 

R


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 30, 2021)

Reese Witherspoon

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Shelley Winters

T


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 30, 2021)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Meringue (Dec 1, 2021)

Veronica Lake



W


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Winona Ryder

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 1, 2021)

Zac  Efron

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Amy Adams.

B


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Bob Newhart

C


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 1, 2021)

Clint Eastwood

D


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Doris Day

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 1, 2021)

Efrem Zimbalist Jr.

F


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Florence Henderson

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2021)

Greer Garson

H


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Hilary Swank

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 2, 2021)

Ian Hendry

J


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Joan Crawford

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2021)

Lew Ayres

M


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Mary Tyler Moore

N


----------



## Meringue (Dec 2, 2021)

Neil Morrisey 



O


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Owen Wilson

P


----------



## Meringue (Dec 2, 2021)

Pauline Collins



Q


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Quentin Tarantino

R


----------



## Meringue (Dec 2, 2021)

Rex Harrison    



S


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Steve Martin

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2021)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Vin Diesel

W


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

Will Ferrell

X/Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 4, 2021)

Yootha Joyce

Z/A


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 4, 2021)

Zooey Deschanel 

A


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

Alan Alda 

B


----------



## Meringue (Dec 5, 2021)

Burt Reynolds


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2021)

Charles Bronson

D


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 5, 2021)

Dwayne Johnson

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 5, 2021)

Eddie Redmayne

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2021)

Frank Sinatra 

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Greta Garbo

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 6, 2021)

Henry Fonda

I


----------



## Meringue (Dec 6, 2021)

Ian Hendry



J


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2021)

Jack Nickleson

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Kevin Bacon

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 7, 2021)

Letitia Dean

M


----------



## Meringue (Dec 7, 2021)

Mary Astor



N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2021)

Noel Harrison

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Orlando Bloom

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 8, 2021)

Penelope Keith

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2021)

Quinton Aaron

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)

Sebastian Cabot

T


----------



## Sachet (Dec 9, 2021)

Tallulah Bankhead


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2021)

Una Merkel

V


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2021)

*Vera Miles 

W*


----------



## Meringue (Dec 10, 2021)

William Holden   


X/Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Xavier Dolan

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2021)

Yul Brynner

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

Zachary Levi

A


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 11, 2021)

Allen Arkin

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2021)

Burl Ives

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2021)

Chaz Palminteri 

D


----------



## Meringue (Dec 12, 2021)

Doris Day




E


----------



## Ebony (Dec 12, 2021)

Eddie Murphy.

F.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2021)

Fay Bainter

G


----------



## Meringue (Dec 12, 2021)

Gracie Fields



H


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 12, 2021)

Halle Berry

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

Ian Somerhalder

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 12, 2021)

Jeff Conaway

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2021)

Kevin Costner

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 13, 2021)

Louisa Lytton

M


----------



## Meringue (Dec 13, 2021)

Myrna Loy  


N


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

Nicolas Cage 

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)

Oliver Hardy

P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2021)

Paul   Walker

Q/R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Queen Latifah

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Robert Downey Jr

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Samantha Egger

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

Timothy Dalton

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2021)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 16, 2021)

Veronica Lake 

W


----------



## Ebony (Dec 17, 2021)

William Shatner.

X


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2021)

Xavier Gugat

Y/Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 17, 2021)

Alan  Alda

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 17, 2021)

Betty White

C


----------



## Meringue (Dec 17, 2021)

Cary Grant



D


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Daniel Craig

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Eva Marie Saint

F


----------



## Meringue (Dec 18, 2021)

Flora Robson


G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

Greta Garbo

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

Helena Bonham Carter

I


----------



## Meringue (Dec 18, 2021)

Ian Glen



J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

John Hurt

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2021)

Liv  Tyler

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 20, 2021)

Marilyn Monroe

N


----------



## Meringue (Dec 20, 2021)

Nigel Planer 



O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2021)

Orson Welles

P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2021)

*Paul Newman

Q/R*


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Qin Shi Huang

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2021)

Robert  Wagner

S


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 21, 2021)

Sean Penn

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2021)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

Vince Vaughn

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2021)

William Holden

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

Xavier Samuel 

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2021)

Yvonne de Carlo

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

Zac Efron

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 28, 2021)

Arthur Mullard

B


----------



## Meringue (Dec 28, 2021)

Bea Arthur 



C


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 28, 2021)

Catherine Zeda-Jones

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Daniel Craig

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2021)

Earl Paul Jones

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

Finn Wolfhard

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Gig Young

H


----------



## Meringue (Dec 29, 2021)

Hugo Speer  



I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)

Ida Lupino

J


----------



## Meringue (Dec 30, 2021)

Jennifer Hudson



K


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Keanu  Reeves

L


----------



## Meringue (Dec 30, 2021)

Laura Dern



M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2021)

Mel  Gibson

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2021)

Ned Beatty

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Olivia Wilde

P


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 30, 2021)

Peter Fonda

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

Quentin Tarantino

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2021)

Ralph Richardson

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 1, 2022)

Simon Gregson

T


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 1, 2022)

Tom  Sellick

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Viggo Mortensen

W


----------



## Meringue (Jan 1, 2022)

William Hurt



X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2022)

Xavier Woods

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2022)

Yvette Mimieux

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2022)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

Arlene   Dahl

B


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2022)

Betty White

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2022)

Chevy Chase

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2022)

Don Knotts

E


----------



## Meringue (Jan 4, 2022)

Edward Fox




F


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2022)

Finn Wolfhard

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Gerard Depardieu

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2022)

Helen Hunt

I


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 5, 2022)

Illya Kuriyaken

J


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

John Travolta

K


----------



## Meringue (Jan 5, 2022)

Kevin Bacon   


L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 6, 2022)

Leonard Rossiter

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2022)

Mary Tyler Moore

N


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2022)

*Nancy Sinatra 

O*


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

Owen Wilson

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)

Peter Finch

Q


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Quentin Dean

R


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 8, 2022)

Robert  Redford

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2022)

Sylvester Stallone

T


----------



## Meringue (Jan 10, 2022)

Tyrone Power


U


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2022)

*Ursula Andress

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 10, 2022)

Victor Mature

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 11, 2022)

Walter Matthau

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Xiomara Castro

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Yvonne de Carlo

Z


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Zack Afron

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 12, 2022)

Al Pacino

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 12, 2022)

Barbara Eden

C


----------



## Meringue (Jan 13, 2022)

Claire Bloom




D


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 13, 2022)

Don Johnson

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

Emilio Estevez

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2022)

Franchot Tone

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 15, 2022)

George Gobel

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 15, 2022)

Hedy Lamarr

I


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

Ian Abercrombie

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 16, 2022)

Jude Law

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2022)

Kal Penn

L


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Lana Turner

M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 16, 2022)

Mikey Rooney

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 16, 2022)

Nancy Reagan

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2022)

Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Meringue (Jan 17, 2022)

Paula Wilcox 


Q/R


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

Queen Latifah 

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2022)

Roger Moore

S


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

Sally Field

T


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

Tom Cruise

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Meringue (Jan 18, 2022)

Victor Mature 


W


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 18, 2022)

Will Smith

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

Xavier Dolan

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 19, 2022)

Yul Brynner

Z


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)

Zac Afron

A


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 20, 2022)

Annette Crosbie

B


----------



## Meringue (Jan 20, 2022)

Bea Arthur 


C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2022)

Charles Coburn

D


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 20, 2022)

Dennis Hopper

E


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

Eddie Murphy

F


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 20, 2022)

Florence Henderson

G


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 20, 2022)

Gene Hackman

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2022)

Helen Mirra  

I


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 20, 2022)

Idina Menzel 

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2022)

Jack Lemon

K


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 20, 2022)

Kelly Ripa

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2022)

Luke Perry

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Macaulay Culkin

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 21, 2022)

Nancy Reagan

O


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 21, 2022)

Olivia Newton- John

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2022)

Peter Falk

Q


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 21, 2022)

Q'orianka Kilcher

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2022)

Robert Montgomery 

S


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 21, 2022)

Susan Sarandon

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2022)

Tilda Swinton

U


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 22, 2022)

Vincent Price
W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 22, 2022)

Wally Cox

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Xavier Woods

Y/Z


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

Yul Brynner

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2022)

Zero Mostel


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 23, 2022)

*Ali McGraw

B*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2022)

Barbara Eden

C


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 23, 2022)

Clint Eastwood

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 24, 2022)

Emma Watson


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 24, 2022)

F

Fred Astaire
G


----------



## Meringue (Jan 24, 2022)

Gregory Peck


H


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 24, 2022)

Hilary Swank 

I


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Ian Somerhalder

J


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

Jennifer Aniston 

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

Kylie Minogue

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2022)

Lew Ayres

M


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 27, 2022)

Mark Hamilton

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2022)

Nina Foch

O


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

Owen Wilson

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 28, 2022)

Pam Grier

Q


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 28, 2022)

Quincy Jones 

R


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 28, 2022)

Ronald Reagan

S


----------



## Meringue (Jan 28, 2022)

Roy Dotrice 


S


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Sarah Paulson

T


----------



## Meringue (Jan 28, 2022)

Terry Thomas  



U


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 30, 2022)

Valerie Harper

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 30, 2022)

William  Holden

X/Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2022)

*Xavier Cugat

Y*


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 30, 2022)

Yvonne De Carlo

Z


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2022)

Zero Mostel  

A


----------



## Meringue (Jan 30, 2022)

Alan Ladd   



B


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Betty White

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2022)

Carole Lombard

D


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 30, 2022)

Danny DeVito

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2022)

Eva Marie Saint

F


----------



## Meringue (Jan 31, 2022)

Frances Barber 



G


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 31, 2022)

George Clooney

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Halle Berry

I


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 31, 2022)

Irene Ryan

J


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

June Lockhart

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 1, 2022)

Kelvin Fletcher

L


----------



## Meringue (Feb 1, 2022)

Lynn Redgrave 


M


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Meryl Streep

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 1, 2022)

Nanette Fabray

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 2, 2022)

Olivia Colman

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2022)

Paul Muni

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Quincy Jones

R


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 2, 2022)

Reese Witherspoon

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2022)

Sal Mineo

T


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2022)

Tom  Hanks

U


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 3, 2022)

Vic Morrow

W


----------



## Rah-Rah (Feb 3, 2022)

Will Smith

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2022)

Xavier Cugat

Y


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 3, 2022)

Yul Brynner

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 4, 2022)

Zena Walker

A


----------



## Meringue (Feb 4, 2022)

Albert Finney 



B

.


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Brad Pitt

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2022)

Charles Bronson

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 4, 2022)

Dan Duryea

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2022)

Ed Norton

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 5, 2022)

Fenella Fielding

G


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2022)

George  Clooney

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2022)

Helen Hunt

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2022)

Ian Holm

J


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 5, 2022)

Jackie Gleason

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

Kevin Costner

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2022)

Leonard Nimoy


M


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2022)

Mary Astor

N


----------



## Meringue (Feb 6, 2022)

Norman Wisdom  


O


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 6, 2022)

Oscar Levant

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2022)

Peter Falk

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

Quentin Tarantino

R


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

Russell Crowe 

S


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Sean Connery

T


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

Tom Selleck 

U


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 6, 2022)

Ursula Andress

V


----------



## Jace (Feb 6, 2022)

Victoria Justice 

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 7, 2022)

William Roache

XYZ


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2022)

Xavier Cugat

Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

Yvonne Strahovski 

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2022)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 7, 2022)

Ava Gabor

B


----------



## Meringue (Feb 7, 2022)

Bud Abbott 



C


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2022)

Charlie Shein

D


----------



## Jace (Feb 7, 2022)

Donna Reed 

E


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 7, 2022)

Elke Sommer

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 8, 2022)

Fiona Fullerton

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2022)

Gary Sinise

H


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 8, 2022)

Henry Fonda

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 8, 2022)

Ida Lupino

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2022)

Jay North

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Meringue (Feb 8, 2022)

Lucille Ball


M


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 8, 2022)

Michael J Fox


N


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 8, 2022)

Nicolas Cage

O


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Octavia Spencer 

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 8, 2022)

Queen Latifah


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Ronald Colman 
S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 9, 2022)

Sandra Bullock

T


----------



## Jace (Feb 9, 2022)

Tim Curry... (English) 

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2022)

Ursula Andrews 

V


----------



## Jace (Feb 9, 2022)

Victoria Principal

W


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2022)

William Shatner

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 9, 2022)

Xavier Cugat

Y


----------



## Jace (Feb 9, 2022)

Yancy Butler 

Z


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2022)

Zach Gilford


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 10, 2022)

Anton Rodgers

B


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 10, 2022)

Bob Hope

C


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

Christian Bale

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2022)

Don Johnson

E


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Eddie Murphy

F


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

Errol Flynn

G


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

George Clooney 

H


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 12, 2022)

Harry Bellafonte

I


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

Isabel May

J


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 12, 2022)

Jack Lemmon

K


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Kiefer Sutherland

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2022)

Lorraine Day

M


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Morgan Fairchild

N


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

Nicolas Cage

O


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Orson Bean

P


----------



## Meringue (Feb 13, 2022)

Peter O 'Toole   



Q


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Queen Latifah

R


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

Rowdy Roddy Piper - They LIVE!

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 14, 2022)

Sybil Thorndike

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 14, 2022)

Terence Stamp

U


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 15, 2022)

Val Kilmer

W


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 15, 2022)

Winona Ryder

X Y Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2022)

Xavier Cugat

Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Yolanda Foster

Z/A


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Zendaya

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2022)

Abe Vigoda  


B


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2022)

Billy Zane

C


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

Charlie Chaplin

D


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Dudley Moore

E


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2022)

Ed  Asner

F


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Farrah Fawcett

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 17, 2022)

Graham Stark

H


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

Herve Villechaize

I


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 17, 2022)

Idris Elba

J


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Johnny Depp

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2022)

Karen Black

L


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Peter Lorre

M


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Mark Wahlberg

N


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

Nicolas Cage

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Oliver Hardy

P


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

Phoebe Tonkin

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2022)

Queen Latifah

R


----------



## Meringue (Feb 21, 2022)

Robert Ryan



S


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

Sylvester Stallone

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2022)

Terry Moore

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 22, 2022)

Una Stubbs

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Vera Miles

W


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Will Smith

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 22, 2022)

Xavier Samuel

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 22, 2022)

Yvonne de Carlo

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 23, 2022)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 23, 2022)

Art Carney

B


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

Bradley Cooper

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)

Chuck Norris

D


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Don Johnson

E


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 24, 2022)

Eva Gabor

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)

Faye Dunaway

G


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 25, 2022)

Gaynor Faye

H


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Harrison Ford

I


----------



## Meringue (Feb 25, 2022)

Irene Handl   


J


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2022)

Jeanette MacDonald

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Liam Hemsworth

M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 26, 2022)

Michael Douglas


N


----------



## Mary1949 (Feb 27, 2022)

Norman Wisdom

O


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Olivia Newton-John

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 27, 2022)

Peter Lawford


Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Quinta Brunson

R


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 27, 2022)

Robin Williams 

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2022)

Steve Martin

T


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Tatum O'Neal

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 28, 2022)

_Uma Thurman

V_


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Viggo Mortensen

W


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

William Windom

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 1, 2022)

Xavier Cugat 

Y


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Winona Ryder 

X/Y/Z


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Winona Ryder

X


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Winona Ryder 

X


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Please delete


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

Xian Lim

Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2022)

Yootha Joyce

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Zachary Levi

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2022)

Anthony Perkins

B


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 5, 2022)

Bradley  Cooper

C


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Chris Hemsworth

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 6, 2022)

Denis Lawson

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2022)

Eve Arden

F


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 6, 2022)

Forrest Tucker

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2022)

Greer Garson

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 6, 2022)

Henry Winkler

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

Isla Fisher

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 7, 2022)

Jan Sterling

K


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 7, 2022)

Leonardo  DiCaprio

M


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 7, 2022)

Martin Short

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

Nicolas Cage

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2022)

Oliver Reed

P


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Paul Petersen

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

Queen Latifah

R


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

Robert Downey Jr

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2022)

Samual Jackson

T


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 9, 2022)

Terry Crews

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 9, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Vin Diesel

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2022)

William Holden

X


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Xavier Samuel

Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 14, 2022)

Yul Brynner

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Zachary Levi


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 14, 2022)

Ann Bancroft

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)

Bradley Cooper

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2022)

Carol Burnett


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Daniel Craig

E


----------



## Meringue (Mar 16, 2022)

Elaine Page   




F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2022)

Farley Granger

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Gary Oldman

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

Harvey Keitel

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 18, 2022)

Ian McKellen

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

John Hurt

K


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2022)

Lee Marvin


M


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 19, 2022)

Michael Le Vell

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

_*Nick Cassavetes

O*_


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Orlando Bloom

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 19, 2022)

*Pam Grier

Q*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2022)

Quincy Jones

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 20, 2022)

Rita Webb

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

_Stuart Whitman

T_


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

Tilda Swinton

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Vince Vaughn

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

Wendy Hiller

I


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Isla Fisher

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 22, 2022)

John Travolta

K


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 23, 2022)

Katharine Hepburn

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

Liev Schreiber

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2022)

Montgomery Clift

N


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

Neil Patrick Harris

O


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Omar Sharif

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 25, 2022)

Peter Capaldi

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2022)

Quentin Tarantino

R


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 25, 2022)

Sally Field

T


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Vivian Vance

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 28, 2022)

William Hartnell

XYZ


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 28, 2022)

Yul Brenner


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Zac Afron

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Al Pacino

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Brendan Fraser

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2022)

Charlton Heston

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2022)

Donna Reed  

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

Elijah Wood

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 30, 2022)

Fiona Fullerton

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

Ginger Rogers

H


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 30, 2022)

Howard Hesseman

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

Ingrid Bergman

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Jada Pinkett Smith

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

Katherine Hepburn

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Leonardo Decaprio

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 1, 2022)

Malcolm Hebden

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

Nancy Reagan

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Orson Welles

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 3, 2022)

Pete Postlethwaite

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2022)

Quincy Joans   

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2022)

Robert Montgomery

S


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Sarah Paulson

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 4, 2022)

Tina O'Brien

U


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 4, 2022)

Ursula   Andress

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Vince Vaughn


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

William Powell

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Xavier Samuel

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Yul Brynner

Z


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Zach Woods

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Ava Gardner

B


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 13, 2022)

Brad  Pitt

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2022)

Carl Reiner

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Daniel Radcliffe

E


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2022)

*Ed  Asner

F*


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Forest Whitaker

G


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 22, 2022)

George  Clooney

H


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Hugh Jackman

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 24, 2022)

Imelda Staunton

J


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

Judy Garland

K


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 24, 2022)

*Kelly Lang

L*


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Liam Hemsworth

M


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2022)

Marilyn Monroe

N


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 26, 2022)

Norman Wisdom

O


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Oliver Reed

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2022)

Patricia Neal

Q


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 27, 2022)

Queenie Watts

R


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Rowan Atkinson

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Sharon Stone

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 28, 2022)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Vincent D Onofrio

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Apr 29, 2022)

William Shatner

XYZ


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2022)

Xavier Cugat

Y


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Yeo Jin-goo

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2022)

Arlene  Dahl

B


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2022)

Betty Grable

C


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Chris Hemsworth

D


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)

Dirk Bogarde

E


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Ethan Hawke

F


----------



## Mary1949 (May 10, 2022)

Fiona Fullerton

G


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2022)

*George Clooney

H*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2022)

Helen Hunt

I


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2022)

*Inger Stevens

J*


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

Jason Statham

K


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2022)

Kate Hudson

L


----------



## Mary1949 (May 11, 2022)

Leonardo Di Caprio

M


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Mark Harmon

N


----------



## Mary1949 (May 12, 2022)

Nina Wadia

O


----------



## JustBonee (May 12, 2022)

Omar  Sharif

P


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Patrick Stewart

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2022)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Mary1949 (May 16, 2022)

Stephen Mangan

T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Terry Thomas

U


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Mary1949 (May 19, 2022)

Victor Mature

W


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Warren William 

XYZ


----------



## Bella (May 19, 2022)

Xavier Samuel

Y


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Yul Brynner 

Z/A


----------



## Bella (May 19, 2022)

Zooey Deschanel

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Abe Vigoda

B


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2022)

*Brad Pitt

C*


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Chris Hemsworth

D


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2022)

*Dinah Shore

E*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 20, 2022)

Ethel Merman

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2022)

*F*

Franchot Tone

G


----------



## JustBonee (May 21, 2022)

George  Clooney

H


----------



## Pink Biz (May 21, 2022)

Hans Conried

I


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

Isla Fisher

J


----------



## Pink Biz (May 21, 2022)

Jack Palance

K


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2022)

*Kathy Bates

L*


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

Liam Hemsworth

M


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2022)

Marilyn  Monroe

N


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Nicole Kidman

O


----------



## Mary1949 (May 25, 2022)

Olivia Newton John

P


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2022)

*Patrick Duffy

Q/R*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 25, 2022)

Queen Latifa  


R


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Mary1949 (May 26, 2022)

Stan Richards

T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2022)

Telly Savalas

U


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Mary1949 (May 27, 2022)

Victoria Principal

W


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2022)

William Shatner

XYZ


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

Xavier Samuel

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2022)

*Yasmine Bleeth

Z*


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

Zachary Gordon

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)

Arlene Dahl

B


----------



## Mary1949 (May 30, 2022)

Betty Driver

C


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

Chadwick Boseman

D


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Daniel Dae Kim
E


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2022)

Eva  Gabor

F


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2022)

*Fred Astaire

G*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2022)

Grace Kelly

H


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

Helen Hunt

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 6, 2022)

Irene Handl

J


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

*J*ames Garner

*K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

Kate Winslet

L


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Liam Neeson


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2022)

Mark Wahlberg

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 7, 2022)

Nick Nolte

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 7, 2022)

Olivia Colman

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)

Patricia Neal

Q


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Quincy Jones

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 8, 2022)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Samual Jackson

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 9, 2022)

Tina O'Brien

U


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2022)

*U*rsula Andrews

*V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 9, 2022)

Veronica Lake

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2022)

Wally Cox

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Xavier Samuel

Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 9, 2022)

*Yul Brynner

Z/A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Ava Gardner

B


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2022)

Blake  Lively

C


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Chris Hemsworth

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)

Don Cheadle

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 12, 2022)

Eileen Derbyshire

F


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2022)

Farrah Fawcett

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

Gerard Butler

H


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2022)

*H*arry Bellefonte

*I*


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Isla Fisher

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 13, 2022)

Jim Nabors

K


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Kit Harington

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 14, 2022)

Letitia Dean

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)

Maureen O'Hara

N


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Nathan Fillion

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2022)

Olivia Hussey

P


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2022)

*Pat Boone

Q*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 14, 2022)

Quincy Jones 


R


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 15, 2022)

Rita  Hayworth

S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 15, 2022)

*Susan Lucci

T*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2022)

*T*om Hanks

*U*


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 15, 2022)

*Vera Miles

W*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)

William Powell

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Xavier Samuel 

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2022)

Yul Brynner

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 17, 2022)

*Zsa Zsa Gabor

A*


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

Adam Sandler

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 18, 2022)

Brian Capron


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

Chadwick Boseman 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2022)

Dana Wynter

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2022)

Ewan McGregor

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2022)

Freddie  Prinze Jr.

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

George Clooney

H


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2022)

Helen  Hunt

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 22, 2022)

Imelda Staunton

J


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

John Travolta

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2022)

Kate Winslet

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 23, 2022)

Leonard Rossiter

M


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2022)

Michael Fox

N


----------



## tinytn (Jun 23, 2022)

Nick Nolte

O


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

Olivia Rodrigo

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2022)

Paul Muni

Q


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

Queen Latifa

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 27, 2022)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Sylvester Stallone

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

Tyrone Power

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jun 28, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Val Kilmer

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 1, 2022)

Winona Ryder

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

Xian Lim


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2022)

Yul Brynner

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 8, 2022)

Zena Walker

A


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Adam Sandler

B


----------



## Bella (Jul 8, 2022)

Benicio Del Toro 

C


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2022)

Carol Burnette 

D


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

Daniel Craig

E


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2022)

Edward G. Robinson

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)

Faye Dunaway

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

George Clooney

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)

Hedy Lamarr

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 11, 2022)

Ian Bannen

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2022)

*Jay Silverheels

K*


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 12, 2022)

Letitia Dean

M


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2022)

*Michael Douglas

N*


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

Nicole Kidman

O


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2022)

*Oprah Winfrey

P*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 13, 2022)

Paula Wilcox

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2022)

*Quincy Jones

R*


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Robert De Niro

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2022)

Stewart Granger

T


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

Tom Cruise

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 15, 2022)

Ursula Andress

V


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

Vin Diesel

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2022)

Will Smith

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Xavier Wood

Y/Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 19, 2022)

Yul Brynner

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Zac Afron

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2022)

Anne Hathaway

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 20, 2022)

Betty White

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 20, 2022)

Carole Lombard

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 21, 2022)

Diana Coupland

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2022)

Esther Williams

F


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)

Forest Whitaker


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 22, 2022)

Greta Garbo

H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 22, 2022)

Harry Guardino

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)

Ian Abercrombie

J


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2022)

*Jane Powell

K*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 22, 2022)

Kate Winslet

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 23, 2022)

Leonard Nimoy

M


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 23, 2022)

Nigel Havers

O


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Olivia Newton - John

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 25, 2022)

Peter Capaldi

Q


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Quinton Jackson

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2022)

Raymond Massey

S


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 26, 2022)

Sean Bean

T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2022)

*Tom Cruise

U*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 26, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2022)

*Van Johnson

W*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2022)

Will Rogers

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

Xavier Samuel

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2022)

Yvonne de Carlo

Z


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

Zac Afron

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2022)

Albert Finney

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 31, 2022)

Brenda Blethyn

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Chadwick Boseman

D


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 1, 2022)

David Soul

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Emilio Estevez

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)

Fay Bainter

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

George Clooney

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 4, 2022)

Henry Fonda

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2022)

Ingrid Bergman

J


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 4, 2022)

Jayne Mansfield

K


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Kevin Bacon

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2022)

Lena Olin

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 5, 2022)

Michael Douglas


N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2022)

Noel Coward

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

Orlando Bloom

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2022)

Peter O'Toole

Q


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Quinton Jackson

R


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 7, 2022)

Richard Burton

S


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

Samuel L. Jackson

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 10, 2022)

Tony Curtis

U


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 12, 2022)

*Victor Mature

W*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 12, 2022)

William Holden

X


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

Xavier Wood

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2022)

*Yves Montand

Z*


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Zac Afron

A


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 14, 2022)

Agnes Moorehead

B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2022)

Burt  Reynolds

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 15, 2022)

Cameron Diaz

D


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

David Hasselhoff 

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 15, 2022)

*Everett Sloane

F*


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2022)

Fess Parker 

G


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 16, 2022)

Gloria Stuart

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 17, 2022)

Henry Fonda

I


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Ian McKellen (Sir)

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 18, 2022)

Julie Andrews

K


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)

Laura Linney

M


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 19, 2022)

Mary Tyler Moore

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Nicole Kidman

O


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 21, 2022)

Omar  Sharif

P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2022)

*Peter Fonda

Q*


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Quinton Jackson

R


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

Ray Romano

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2022)

*Stan Laurel

T*


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2022)

Ursula Andress

V


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Vince Vaughn

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2022)

William Hurt

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Xavier Woods

Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2022)

*Yvonne DeCarlo

Z/A*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 25, 2022)

Zero Mostel 

A


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

Alan Rickman

B


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 26, 2022)

Bibi Besch

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 27, 2022)

Christopher Reeves

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2022)

Dom Deluise

E


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2022)

*Elizabeth Taylor

F*


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

Finn Wolfhard

G


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2022)

Glenn    Ford

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Aug 28, 2022)

Hattie Jacques

I


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

Ian Abercrombie

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 28, 2022)

Jill St. John

K


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2022)

*Kevin Costner

L*


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Liam Hemsworth

M


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2022)

Mia Farrow

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

Natalie Portman

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2022)

Orson Welles

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 1, 2022)

Pam St. Clement

Q


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Quinton Jackson

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2022)

Robert Mitchum

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Sylvester Stallone

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2022)

Tom Cruise

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 4, 2022)

Una Stubbs

V


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Vincent Price

W


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2022)

Walter Brennan

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Xavier Wood

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

Yul Brynner

Z


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 7, 2022)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2022)

Andy Griffith

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Benedict Cumberbatch

C


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 9, 2022)

Charles Dance

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2022)

Dan Dailey

E


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

Ewan McGregor

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 10, 2022)

Fabian

G


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2022)

*Grace Kelly

H*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2022)

Henry Winkler

I


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Ian Abercrombie

J


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Josh Duhamel

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2022)

Kay Francis

L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2022)

*Lisa Marie Presley

M*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2022)

*Michael Douglas

N*


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Neil Patrick Harris

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2022)

Orson Bean

P


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2022)

Paul Newman

Q


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Q'orianka Kilcher

R


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 14, 2022)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Scarlett Johansson

T


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

Tyler Perry

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2022)

Úrsula Corberó

V


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Vera Miles

W


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2022)

William  Hurt

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Xavier Wood

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2022)

Yves Montand

Z


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Zac Afron

A


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

Arthur Treacher

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 19, 2022)

Betty Grable

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2022)

Charles Boyer

D


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2022)

Deidre Hall

E


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2022)

Esther Williams

F


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Forest Whitaker

G


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 20, 2022)

George Hamilton

H


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 20, 2022)

Hedy Lamarr

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2022)

Irene Dunne

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

John Travolta

K


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 21, 2022)

Kenneth Branagh

L


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2022)

Linda  Evans

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 21, 2022)

Martin Short


N


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

Naomi Watts

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)

Oliver Reed

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Paul Walker

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2022)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 28, 2022)

Rod Stewart

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2022)

Suzanne Somers


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2022)

Tom Hanks

U


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2022)

*Victoria Principal

W*


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Woody Harrelson

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2022)

Xavier Samuel

Y


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Yvonne Strahovski

Z/A


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 3, 2022)

Zena Walker

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

Adam Sandler

B


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2022)

Barbara  Eden

C


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 3, 2022)

Chris Rock

D


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 3, 2022)

Dean Stockwell

E


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Eddie Murphy

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 6, 2022)

Fenella Fielding

G


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Goldie Horne

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)

Henry Fonda

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 7, 2022)

Ian Bannen

J


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

John Travolta

K


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 7, 2022)

Ken Howard

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 8, 2022)

Letitia Dean

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

Mila Kunis

N


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 9, 2022)

Natalie Wood

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

Olivia Colman

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 10, 2022)

Patrick Stewart

Q


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

Quinton Jackson

R


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

Rita Heyworth

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

Sylvester Stallone

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2022)

Tom Conway

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Uma Thermun

V


----------



## Patch (Oct 12, 2022)

Vincent Price

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 13, 2022)

Walter Matthau

XYZ


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Yul Brenner

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Zac Afron

A


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2022)

Alan Alda

B


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Annette Bening

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

*B*

Ben Efflec

*C*


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

@Farrah Nuff Welcome.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Thanks, Tish


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 14, 2022)

Celeste Holm

D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2022)

*Don Johnson

E*


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 15, 2022)

Eddie Redmayne

F


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

Faye Dunaway

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2022)

Greer Garson

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2022)

Helen Hunt

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

(Sir) Ian McKellen

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2022)

John Travolta

K


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Kevin Bacon

L


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 19, 2022)

Loretta Swit

M


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2022)

Marlon Brando

N


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Neil Patrick Harris

O


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2022)

*Orson Bean*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 19, 2022)

Joe Pesci

Q


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 20, 2022)

Quentin Tarantino

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Ryan Reynolds

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

Susan Sarandon

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Oct 23, 2022)

Tony Curtis

U


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2022)

*Uma Thurman

V*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2022)

Vincent  Price

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

Will Smith

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2022)

*Xavier Cugat

Y*


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

Yvonne Strahovski

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2022)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 27, 2022)

Amelia Heinle

B


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

Betty White

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

Chuck Connors

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Dwayne Johnson

E


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 30, 2022)

Eugene  Levy

F


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Forest Whitaker

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2022)

George Sanders

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

Harry Styles

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

Imogene Coca

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2022)

Jack  Jones

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 3, 2022)

Kevin Costner

L


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2022)

Lauren Bacall

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Marilyn Monroe

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2022)

Nick  Nolte

O


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 5, 2022)

Orson Welles

P


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 5, 2022)

Prunella Scales

Q


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

Quincy Adams

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Ryan Reynolds

S


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

Ryan Newman


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)

Tish said:


> Ryan Reynolds
> 
> S


Samantha Eggar

T


----------



## Paladin1950 (Nov 5, 2022)

Tyrone Power

U


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 5, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

Vin Diesel

W


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Ward Bond

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

Xander Berkeley

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Yvonne de Carlo

Z


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2022)

*Zsa Zsa Gabor*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 7, 2022)

Arlene Dahl

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2022)

Betty White


C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Casey Affleck

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Daniel Craig

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2022)

Eve Arden

F


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 9, 2022)

Fiona Fullerton

G


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2022)

Ginger Rogers 

H


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)

Helen Hunt

I


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 9, 2022)

Imogene Coca

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2022)

Jack Palance

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

Lana Turner

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Mal Gibson

N


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

Natalie Wood

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2022)

Oliver Reed

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Pierce Brosnan

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 13, 2022)

Queen Latifah

R


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2022)

Sally Field 

T


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 15, 2022)

Tom  Hanks

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Mary1949 (Nov 18, 2022)

Vincent Price

W


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

Walter Matthau

X/Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2022)

*ZsaZsa Gabor

A*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2022)

Ann Sheridan

B


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Ben Eflick

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2022)

Celeste Holm

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

Daniel Radcliffe

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Esther Williams

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 22, 2022)

Fred  Savage

G


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2022)

*George Clooney

H*


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)

Harrison Ford

I


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

Ingrid Bergman

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Jack Nicholson

K


----------



## Ceege (Nov 23, 2022)

Kate Hudson

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Liam Neeson

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2022)

Moe Howard






N


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Neil Patrick Harris

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2022)

Orson Welles

P


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 26, 2022)

Peter Falk

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 26, 2022)

*Q  
Roger Moore

S*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2022)

Sly Stallone

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Tom Hardy

U


----------



## Ceege (Nov 27, 2022)

Ursula Andress

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Vitto Marquez

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

Walter Matthau

X


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Xavier Wood

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Yvonne de Carlo

Z


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Zac Afron

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2022)

Art Carney

B


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Ben Affleck

C


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

Chuck Conners

D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2022)

Don Rickles

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 1, 2022)

Eddie Redmayne

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Finn Wolfhard

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2022)

George Lopez

H


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2022)

Henry  Winkler

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

Ian McKellen 

J


----------



## Ceege (Dec 3, 2022)

Jane Seymour  

K


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 3, 2022)

Kiefer Sutherland

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2022)

Larry Storch

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

Mark Wahlberg

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Noel Harrison

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2022)

Ozzie Nelson


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2022)

Paul  Newman

Q/R


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Quinta Brunson

R


----------



## Ceege (Dec 6, 2022)

Ricky Schroeder

S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2022)

*Susan Bullock

T*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

Tim Conway

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Vitto Marquez

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2022)

William Holden

X


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Xavier Wood

Y/Z


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

Yule Brenner

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2022)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

Ann Brancroft

B


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Bruce Lee

 C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2022)

Cary Grant

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

David Duchovny

E


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 11, 2022)

Emma  Stone

F


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2022)

Fred Rogers

G


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 11, 2022)

Ginger Rogers

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

Helen Hunt

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2022)

Ilka Chase

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 13, 2022)

Jean Marsh

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

Lew Ayres

M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2022)

Marlon   Brando

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Nicole Kidman

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2022)

Olivia Wilde

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

Pierce Brosnan

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2022)

*Queen Latifah

R*


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Robert Redford

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

Sal Mineo

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 19, 2022)

Terry Thomas

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2022)

Val Kilmer

W


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 21, 2022)

Wendy Craig

XYZ


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2022)

X
*Yul Brynner

Z/A*


----------



## Ceege (Dec 21, 2022)

Zac Efron

A


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2022)

*Angie Dickinson

B*


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Barbara Bach

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Charles Boyer

D


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

Daniel Radcliffe

E


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 22, 2022)

*Ernie Borgnine

F*


----------



## Ceege (Dec 22, 2022)

Francis Farmer

G


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 22, 2022)

*Greta Garbo

H*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

Helen Hunt

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Ida Lupino

J


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2022)

Jayne Mansfield

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2022)

Kate Winslet

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

Liam Neeson

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2022)

Mary Astor

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Nicole Kidman

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

Oliver Reed

P


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2022)

*Peter Lawford

Q/R*


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

Quinta Brunson

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2022)

Ralph Richardson

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

Sylvester Stallone

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 28, 2022)

Terry Thomas

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## Ceege (Dec 28, 2022)

Victoria Justice  

W


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 29, 2022)

William   Holden

X/Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Xavier Samuel

Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 29, 2022)

*Yul Brynner

Z/A*


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 30, 2022)

Zsa Zsa Gabor

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

Anne Bancroft

B


----------



## Ceege (Dec 30, 2022)

Bette Davis

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

Chris Hemsworth

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

Dick Powell

E


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

*E*milio Estevez

*F*


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

Freddie Prinze Jr

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

Glenda Jackson

H


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)

Hugh Jackman

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2023)

Irene Dunne

J


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 3, 2023)

Julie Graham

K


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

Keanu Reeves

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Lucille Ball

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Marilyn Monroe

N


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 4, 2023)

Nick Nolte

O


----------



## Mary1949 (Thursday at 7:13 AM)

Oliver Reed

P


----------



## tinytn (Thursday at 7:21 AM)

Pat Reed

Q


----------



## Tish (Thursday at 1:22 PM)

Quinta Brunson

R


----------



## JustBonee (Thursday at 1:59 PM)

Robert  Redford

S


----------



## tinytn (Thursday at 2:38 PM)

Susan Sarandon

T


----------



## Mary1949 (Friday at 6:30 AM)

Tina O'Brien

U


----------



## Tish (Friday at 2:44 PM)

Uma Thurman

V


----------



## tinytn (Friday at 5:13 PM)

Vincent Price

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Friday at 9:36 PM)

William Powell

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:48 PM)

Xavier Wood

Y/Z


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 2:18 PM)

Yul Brynner

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 10:35 PM)

Zach Braff

A


----------



## Ceege (Sunday at 3:09 PM)

Anna Paquin

B


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 3:10 PM)

Adam Sandler

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Monday at 7:12 AM)

Brenda Blethyn

C


----------



## Tish (Monday at 12:43 PM)

Chris Hemsworth

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 9:04 PM)

Dirk Bogarde

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Yesterday at 6:26 AM)

Edward Norton

F


----------



## Ceege (Yesterday at 11:03 AM)

Fred MacMurray

G


----------



## tinytn (Yesterday at 12:57 PM)

George Hamilton
H


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 8:25 PM)

Harrison Ford

I


----------



## Mary1949 (Today at 8:50 AM)

Irene Handl

J


----------



## Tish (Today at 1:31 PM)

John Travolta

K


----------



## tinytn (Today at 6:06 PM)

Kevin Bacon

L


----------



## Citygirl (Today at 7:23 PM)

*Lynn Redgrave

M *


----------

